# Scott and Kathi's Garage Without a Name



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## Schwinnster

*Cool idea Scott*. Hope to see some builds by your wife and/or the kids here :thumbsup:

That's some interesting packaging of that Ferrari. Bummer about the sinkholes, but I'll bet they worked overtime to make sure there wasn't going to be _any_ flash on that vented rear deck. I mean.... _can you imagine _cleaning _that_ out?


----------



## Ian Anderson

It just Wouldn't be the same with out your garage as well Scott,.....You know I'm a fan of your *HOLE FAMILY'S BUILDS*....
So Let me know what I can do to help out if need be, _YOU KNOW I'M GOOD FOR IT_....





*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you, Schwinnster. Yes, cleaning out the vented rear deck would have been awful if it had all been flashed over. I'll take the sinkholes over that any day!!

Thank you, too, Ian. I'm hoping the kids won't mind posting in this thread, but Genevieve might decide she still wants her own thread - she gets very strong-headed about some things. Kathi has been working on an old Mercury Cougar model for some time. She'll do a little bit maybe once a month. I am hoping to be able to get her more excited by posting her progress on here as well. And yes, Ian - I know you're good for it - absolutely!! Thanks for your support, bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## harristotle

Little changes like that make a huge difference, looking good so far!


----------



## DOM-19

That change makes a big diff, good jod -dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Opening that grill gives the car a totally different look! Good job on that!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys. Mo, it was your example on that old Chevy that made me think to do that - all the credit goes to you. Thanks again for the inspiration.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Those headrests are a cool touch! I've never thought of doing that before. See, we all inspire each other! Great job!

Mo


----------



## harristotle

Great idea on the headrests, it's the little details like that which make models really stand out.


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: on that grille work Scott. Really makes a difference. I just _have to_ try that on something.

*Totally digging your red arrows Dude!*  And the raised headrest idea is excellent! 

Can't wait to see what else you do to it, _and_ Kathi's Cougar, _and_... this-- would be sooooooooo cool-- *"Genevieve's Custom Garage"* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Scott and Kathi 'n Family,,:wave:,,, Welcome to the neighborhood,,, Nice to see a Family owned Garage......Should make for some very wonderful build's,, With a lot of variety's, Too..........
And Starting out with a little Italian Job, as Well...Nice...:thumbsup:......Scott love the Ferrari, and the work you've done so far on it....Really nice touch on the Grill and Headrest's...Those will definitely make it stand out, once completed.......Looking forward to this Build,and many more out of the new Garage.......:woohoo:
And tell Kathi,, That there's no need to rush on the Cougar,, 'Cause we know when she has it done,, That it'll look Great...........................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## 71 Charger 500

My wife has never built a model. I should get her to try one while she is on Christmas vacation from school. That would be interesting. I'd have to paint it for her though because she has chronic bronchitis and the fumes would just kill her.

Your wifes car is looking great so far!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*....OOOOOOOOOH ... "I'M A Lumber Jack, And I Don't Care",.....*lol...lol.....You know the rest of that song, No Doubt....lol..lol..

I know where you got that line from There Scott,...lol....lol.....lol...Very Confuse A Cat as well of you my friend, "LOVE THAT SCATCH"........
Also,* VERY NICE* color choice for that Cougar dude, as well as a KILLER CAR in real life,...Just look at the Lines on that thing,...."IT'S MEAN I TELL YOU", no doubt about it...





*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

Kathi just read your comment, Ian. Her response: "It's one of my favorites".


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]+Family*



*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Scott.....That sure is a nice bright Red....And I agree, It being a Ferrari it need's to be Red......
From your Pic's the body sure look's nice and smooth, Now.....Great bodywork on it....:thumbsup:....

Kathi......Your choice of color is Wonderful for the Cougar....And a black Vinyl Top will really, Set the look of the car right......Any thought's on Interior Color's, Yet ???...........

I Had a High School Friend Who drove a '73 or '74 Cougar that was Metallic Brown with a Cream Color Vinyl Top....Interior was a combination of the two color's.... It really looked Sharp,,, Had new Crager SS rim's and Solid white letter tires........

Thank's for the preview of it.............MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah, Scott, I almost had to get my sunglasses to look at that Ferrari! For all the problems you had getting paint on it, it sure looks good--all those vents look really clean :thumbsup: Raised headrest--very cool :thumbsup: 

Nice work on the Cougar as well. That almost looks like a factory Ford color-- is it? Going to look good with the black vinyl roof. Can't wait to see why she put the hood scoop on it.


----------



## scottnkat

Kathi was thinking of a tan or black interior, but hasn't decided yet. 

It's not a factory Ford color as far as I know. I remember that she grabbed the paint specifically for that car, but once the label fell off we had no idea what it really was. 

Kathi's not feeling well. She's been throwing up and stuff, so she wasn't really in the mood for any work at all. Heck, it was hard enough to get an answer from her about the interior color - he he he. Hopefully she'll feel pretty much better soon and she can get started again. Then I can go back to working on mine without feeling guilty leaving her to tend the kids all by herself. 

On a side note, Genevieve is thinking about getting a model of an old Mercury police car (I think it's AMT or MPC). Of course, she is also thinking about doing another Corvette, so we're not sure what her next project will be yet. I'll keep everyone updated.


----------



## Schwinnster

Sorry to hear that Kathi is sick-- my buddy was doing a lot of throwing up last week-- maybe something going around. I'll keep all ya'll in my prayers. Hope she feels much better soon, (so you can feel better about working on your Ferrari......... LOL!) 

I think the old Merc police car is a snapper by MPC-- 49 Merc. Not a bad kit.


----------



## superduty455

Nice work on the Ferrari. I love that you are opening up all the grilles. Tedious and delicate work, but in the end is so much more realistic.
Chris


----------



## s.moe

Sorry to here that Kathi's not feeling well......Hope she get's to feeling better, Soon......

The cougar interior would look great, with either one of those color choices, as well....I've never built that Kit,, So if you can.. Try to take some W.I.P. photo's of it for us......

Genevieve's Two choice's sound Great as well......Will look forward to either one of them.....


MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

I apologize for the delay in posting. With Thanksgiving, then Christmas shopping and all, I haven't had very much time to do anything at all. I did get some painting done and started putting the engine and interior together, but no pics right now. With how the past week has been, I may not have much time to do much of anything for the next month. So, if you don't hear from me, at least know I am thinking about you all and I hope you all have a wonderful time. I'll pop in when I get a chance, so I won't be totally gone - just don't expect any updates posted very often.


----------



## Ian Anderson

scottnkat said:


> I apologize for the delay in posting. With Thanksgiving, then Christmas shopping and all, I haven't had very much time to do anything at all. I did get some painting done and started putting the engine and interior together, but no pics right now. With how the past week has been, I may not have much time to do much of anything for the next month. So, if you don't hear from me, at least know I am thinking about you all and I hope you all have a wonderful time. I'll pop in when I get a chance, so I won't be totally gone - just don't expect any updates posted very often.




*No problem Scott*, We all understand,...It's Completely Understandable, I'm sure WE ALL AGREE on that as well...
And besides, We all do the same thing.....





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Scott....I Hear you man......And I Know what you mean.......My Wife's all ready jumping at the bit to get the Christmas tree and decoration's put up and on the house.... SOooo...Not sure how much I'll be able to do on any of my build's as well........Only got a few week's till Ol' Santa's big night,, You know.......LOL..

Hope you and the Family had a great Thanks-Giving.....And We'll be looking for any new post's from the Shop.......


MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## Ian Anderson

*THE RED HEAD IS BACK*,..Nice work there _Scottie boy_, Even with No time to put it to it,..Your still *RIGHT ON TRACK*,....





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

> ....15 minutes here and 5 minutes there...


Well, looks like time well spent Scott! :thumbsup: Looks like a bit of a complex kit, and what you've done so far looks great! Love that interior-- the raised headrests ROCK! .... and those vents on the body look awesome! 

I did similarly on one model I did recently-- worked on it for 30 minutes each day-- whether I wanted to or not....... LOL! Amazing how much you can do in a little amount of time.


----------



## s.moe

Scott....Pic's look great,my friend......Build look's even better.....:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Looking good so far. I can definitely relate to the not having much time to work on things!


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats *SMOKEN *Scott,....And a Heck of a lot of detail as well,..*NICE BUILD DUDE*..





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, that thing turned out very cool! I think you are being too rough on yourself, that thing is wicked cool!!!


----------



## Schwinnster

Like Ian said-- *SMOKEN! *










Those vents in the door look _really_ good! Almost like you airbrushed just a little dark blue/black in there. Must look awesome on the shelf! *Great job Scott* :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Scott great job......:thumbsup:......Build look's great,,, Nice detail work on it..Even if it was as you say...: Rushed.....

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments on the Ferrari, guys. I appreciate it. You guys are great and the reason why I keep coming back here.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Gen looks like she is having a blast. Good to see you sharing the hobby with her!


----------



## 440 dakota

thats awesome memories to last a lifetime for both of you,let her know we'll be watching and looking forward to more progress


----------



## scottnkat

yep, it is kinda cool seeing her doing things like this and helping her out. Yesterday, Genevieve got two wooden "models" that she wants help with painting and building. You know those pre-cut wooden projects that kids can put together? She's excited to be branching out to something different. My son Damien got a model of a Plymouth Prowler. He remembered that I had one from a couple of years ago that I still haven't built, and suggested that we build them together. So we're gonna have our first "group build" going on here with that, too.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> My son Damien got a model of a Plymouth Prowler. He remembered that I had one from a couple of years ago that I still haven't built, and suggested that we build them together. So we're gonna have our first "group build" going on here with that, too.


My daughter and I did that several years ago with a Snap Chevy Caprice Police car, she had a blast!


----------



## scottnkat

Cool to hear - I'm looking forward to it, Mo - just need the time to sit down


----------



## CorvairJim

I worked on a couple of models with my kids, but it just didn't seem to hold their interest. That was particularly sad in my younger daughter's case, because the two-tone paint job she did on her first attempt (an AMT S-10 Blazer) was really great! Right out of the spray cans, nice and even, no runs, only minor orange peel, and a decent shine too. It was Testor's Candy Grape over a Silver basecoat, with Silver beneath the body moulding. Roughly the same time, her older brother decided to go ahead and paint his AMT Lamborghini Diablo after school one day without consulting me fiorst about which paint to use, and he didn't bother wasting any time with a coat of primer first. The Dupli-Color spray paint etched the plastic badly, giving the body an alligator hide effect. Of course, that was MY fault! That pretty much put him off to models. He was about 14 at the time, the age where kids know everything there is to know and you can't tell them any differently.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## Schwinnster

This is _very_ cool Scott! Really nice how the two of you are building the same thing, but from different makers. Will be cool watching you both working on these Prowlers-- *Thanks!* :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

12345
Damien got only a few parts painted before he got tired of it, so we are taking a break now. We may get back to this again tonight - it depends on how Damien feels.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

Ok, so we have four different cars being built at this time now:

1964 Belvedere
AMT Prowler
Revell Prowler
1963 Corvette

I may be mixing update pics of these throughout, but I will try not to make it to confusing for anybody (myself included).


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Love the Belvy of The King! I'm a big Petty fan. Those K frames look so much better with those holes drilled out and you did a good job of cleaning that one up. I'm looking forward to seeing this one built.

Love the Prowlers too, I'd like to have a 1:1 of those.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

This aint Mo's Garage-- *is it?* *LOL!* Lovin' the Mopars Scott! And the colors too. 

Aint a big fan of _some_ blues, but if it's a *Petty Blue*-- well, then _that's _alright! :thumbsup: Seems our computers and/or cameras have a problem with some blues and purples, too. Looks like, in the pics of your Prowler bodies, that Petty roll cage might be closer to the 'real' color? 

What paint is the black cherry? _I like it!_ Again, I'm probably not seeing the same thing you're seeing in person, but that looks like a very cool color-- would go good with other colors too. Those Prowler bodies look _good_ sitting there like that 

Looking forward to seeing King Richards Belvedere come together. I never know what to expect from Lindberg anymore-- I wait until someone else gets one so I can see what they're like. So far, this is looking good.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the compliment, Mo - it was all your doing, you know - I had never even thought about doing that until I saw you do it. Thank you!

Schwinnster, you are correct - the color of the rollcage in the background of the Prowler bodies IS closer to the color of the paint. The black cherry is a Testors Model Masters color enamel. You are correct that the color is not quite showing correctly, but it does indeed look good in person. So far, the Lindberg kit seems to be well done - I will surely let you know when (if) I come across any issues with the kit.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## CJTORINO

I would like to see more of that Prowler.

The wife and I were lucky enough to be part of the Hot Rod power tour in 1998.
Chrysler/Plymouth introduced the Prowler during the tour. I still have some of the promotional posters. While I was thrilled by the concept, the execution really disappointed me. a 3.5 V6? I mean c'mon man. Corporate had a screaming 360/380 HP V8 that would have made that little thing scream.
I'll never forget the Chrysler Rep trying to convince me to order one.
His Pitch? - "Better power to weight ratio than a Mustang GT."
my response, "Put the 360 in that car and forget about the Mustang GT's, 
Start Hunting Corvettes."

While I thought the car looked great, the power just wasnt there.
Look forward to seeing your model.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comment - unfortunately, the Prowler builds are going at Damien's pace and today was a video game day for him. 

I can tell you that he has started painting the smaller pieces on the sprue - he started with black and still has a bit more to go. Hopefully we'll be able to get some more painting done soon, then onto the building.


----------



## CJTORINO

well, I would still like to see more of that Prowler.
I'm a patient guy ( I do build model cars) and certainly it will be worth the wait.


----------



## scottnkat

Heck, let me know if there is anything specific about the Prowlers that you wanna see (rear differential, how the trailers differ, etc.) and I can post those pics even before we get around to painting them. I was going to show the different sub-assemblies as we put them together so everyone can see the differences in the two kits, but I don't mind showing anything at all you'd like to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

1t/Models/P1020535a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## scottnkat

45445


----------



## CJTORINO

wow. that photo of Lee Petty takes me back.
that '64 Belvedere won King Richard alot of races.

That Prowler looks great. I do remember the trailers were supposed to be part of the deal with those Plymouths when they hit the streets. I do believe I only ever saw one.


That Stingray looks great in that wild color.
Great Work!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I would think that the radiator was probably bare copper. Notice that the inner front fenders, radiator support and the firewall are white on that car. I've seen several different pictures of this car and silver wheels are indeed correct for one version of it. Nice to see variations, I like that.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, guys. I didn't know the trailers were supposed to be part of the Prowler package - at least that explains why they look alike even when made by two different companies. I'll let Genevieve know that you like her Corvette's color. 

Mo, I didn't notice the white engine bay in that pic - thanks for pointing that out  Only problem is that now I have to go re-paint those parts.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, guys. I didn't know the trailers were supposed to be part of the Prowler package - at least that explains why they look alike even when made by two different companies. I'll let Genevieve know that you like her Corvette's color.
> 
> Mo, I didn't notice the white engine bay in that pic - thanks for pointing that out  Only problem is that now I have to go re-paint those parts.


Sorry 'bout that, lol. I looked at that picture countless times before I noticed the white engine bay. I'm a hugh Petty fan!

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

who is Hugh Petty? was he the cousin they didnt talk about?


----------



## CorvairJim

CJTORINO said:


> who is Hugh Petty? was he the cousin they didnt talk about?


Hugh is Kyle Petty's uncle's brother's cousin, twice removed.


----------



## Schwinnster

That's a wild/cool looking Corvette interior  I actually like that look! Genevieve certainly seems to have an eye for color coordination! Note how the carpets almost perfectly match the body color:thumbsup:

Can't get enough of that black cherry color Scott-- I gotta paint something that color......... which means I'll have to start _another_ build........LOL!

Nice job on King Richard's radiator. I think we tend to think (I think.....LOL!) that everything was/is always painted on race cars. I'm willing to bet there's a lot of bare metal on them. Was just thinking the other day that if you have a black engine compartment-- it could make it a _lot_ harder to see any leakage. Maybe that figures into some of the 'colors' as well. 

What's that little 'car'-- *"Fit"* or whatever, the one that's about as big as a refrigerator? _It_ should come with a trailer.......... so you can carry your groceries home


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> who is Hugh Petty? was he the cousin they didnt talk about?


:devil: Now that's funny, I don't care who ya are !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, before you repaint that radiator, let me do some asking around about the color of it.

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is where I asked some NASCAR dedicated guys, Scott. Go with what you want to I guess. http://www.randyayersmodeling.com/modelingforum/viewtopic.php?t=69312


----------



## scottnkat

So I guess they were made out of aluminum from the sounds of the comments. Thanks for checking into that for me, Mo - I really appreciate your taking the time to find out for me.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

No problem man, glad to help. That radiator was SUPPOSED to be aluminum though! Say it ain't so........the King CHEATED?????????? I'm agast !:lol:


----------



## scottnkat

W1234


----------



## scottnkat

11234


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------



## s.moe

Hey, Scott.....Richard's ol' racer is starting to look real nice as it's coming along....Your doing great work on it......I love Gen's 'Vete and the color's that she painted it....Oh and the two Prowler's that you and your son are working on, look great as well...Really like that the two of you are are doing the same car, But from different model manufactuer's...Interesting.....And Has Kathi done anymore to her Cougar Yet ?? I know the holidays were Busy, Though....
Whew....Five build's at one time.....I could never top that my friend.....

MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO

nice work on the seat harnesses. the photo-etch buckles look great with your belts.
and the valve covers look good too. that Lindberg '64 Belvedere kit is a nice one.


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, Kathi hasn't done any more, but she is thinking of giving the Cougar a purple bath and re-doing the paint on it - she's not 100% happy with how it turned out. She'll probably paint it the same color, but she may decide to change it up.


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, and thanks for the nice comments on the other builds, fellas - things are slowly coming along...

And hopefully Damien will start feeling better soon so we can get more done on the Prowlers.


----------



## Schwinnster

> Schwinster, this post is for you. You had mentioned that you were curious about how this Lindberg kit was. I found a feature that I thought was really nice and I wish other model companies would do this. The interior sides are molded on both sides. On one side, you have the regular stock interior and trim. On the other side, you have plain walls with only the door handles and window cranks. Basically, you can make a stock car or a stock car with this configuration. :thumbsup:


Cool! Thanks Scott....... but are you making a stock car, or a _stock car_, out of it................. LOL! Kidding 

That is a _very_ cool idea, nice to see Lindberg thinking that way.

Also, very cool how you're researching this-- not putting Lee's valve covers on Richard's car :thumbsup: 
About the pics of them-- I pull back with the camera until I get them in focus. Makes for a bigger pic, but then I crop it down in my photo editing softie (HP Image Zone that came with my computer)

Absolutley *no* comparision between the kit seat belts and yours! Methinks Richard will be _much_ more comfy wearing yours  Those look great! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle

Seat belts look great! And I love the attention to detail. 

With the camera, exactly what Schwinnster said, just pull it back some so it can focus and then if you have to just crop the picture down.


----------



## scottnkat

12312345


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You reckon she is proud of that model? She should be! That thing is terriffic!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

12312345


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking good Scott!


----------



## scottnkat

yep, Mo - she was talking all about the painting with a brush then how she used the airbrush and how she picked out the colors and the flocking and everything - she's proud of it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Justifiably so!


----------



## Rns1016

scottnkat said:


> yep, Mo - she was talking all about the painting with a brush then how she used the airbrush and how she picked out the colors and the flocking and everything - she's proud of it


That's good to hear, nothing can make you more proud I bet.


----------



## scottnkat

Wsdfsfort.


----------



## scottnkat

and yep - I am proud of Genevieve. She has a few more models to do after the Corvette - an old '50 Mercury Police Car, an old Heller sailing ship (one of the small ones), and I think she has something else, too.... Boy, that girl's getting a good collection going - he he he


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> and yep - I am proud of Genevieve. She has a few more models to do after the Corvette - an old '50 Mercury Police Car...


With that in the wings, you need to get her the new Moebius Hudson Hornet model, maybe a '55 Chevy pickup to make a wrecker out of, a Porsche Carrera 4, a military Jeep, a VW Microbus, a lowrider '59 Impala, an older Fiat 500, a Model T roadster... and of course a bright red stock car of some sort... :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

*Man o Man Scott-- I think you got the best looking garage here!* Very cool pics! Love the one of Gen and her friend, maybe Gen can teach her to build too 

King Richard's ride is looking great, and that reference pic  _that _would make a way cool little diorama scene


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Well, here's a nice pic that shows a few things I'll be doing with this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where I found out about what the valve covers look like. You'll also notice that the engine and transmission are Petty blue as well and not Industrial blue. Finally, you'll notice that the inner fender walls, radiator support, and firewall are all painted Petty blue just like the rest of the car - they are not white. I found that Richard did have white under the hood, but not for long. When Lee raced that year, however, he did use white. As I am not building the car from a specific race, but rather a general interpretation of the car (with some adjustments for accuracy and personal touches), I am going to go with the blue inner fenders, firewall, and radiator support.


That's a great picture of Richard's car. Notice the tape over the spark plug tunnels in the valve cover!

The trans would have been bare aluminum in color. They would not have painted the trans, paint afterall, is extra weight!  This picture is later in the season than the other picture that you showed. The other one was pre-season, before Daytona, this one looks to be Darlington by the grandstands. It's a cool picture for sure and a cool race car. Build it the way it makes you happy! Sometimes the stock car builders can get a little obsessive about how a car looks, what was right, what was wrong, etc.. These cars changed appearance from race to race back then, nothing like the rolling billboards of today. 

I know it will look great when you are finished with it, Scott. Looking forward to seeing it too! 

As you said, '64 was the last year for Lee to drive a car, his was number 41. I built one of those but I've never gotten around to building Richard's car from '64.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

> That's a great picture of Richard's car. Notice the tape over the spark plug tunnels in the valve cover!


So _that's_ what that is! *DUCT TAPE!* That's cool Mo-- thanks! Never thought of that


----------



## scottnkat

sdfss


----------



## scottnkat

dtically invisible anyway, but I know it's there. Ah, my first hemi build...


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, finally - I d


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> So _that's_ what that is! *DUCT TAPE!* That's cool Mo-- thanks! Never thought of that


Yup, to keep things like nuts and bolts from falling down into the combustion chambers.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang Scott, this thing is looking fantastic! Firing order for a Mopar V-8 is 1-8-4-3-6-5-7-2 don't matter if it is a big block or a small block, all the same so if that's what you used, you got it right my friend. It is really, REALLY looking good!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

yep - that's the firing order I used - thanks, Mo


----------



## scottnkat

sdfsd


----------



## CorvairJim

At least she got a friend excited about models. It doesn't look like the damage is too drastic. The Chevy looks like it was just bits coming apart, so a simple regluing should take care of it. That ship looks GREAT! The rigging must have taken a long time. I remember just doing the radio antenna cables on a model of the Titanic I did in my teens took me a couple of hours, and that was just three parallel wires with two guy wires going down to the deck. The girl has SKILLS! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Luckily this ship had very simplified rigging. But it still took her a day or so (if I remember this right - pretty sure about it though). Everything should glue together pretty well though. She can do a good job when she wants to - sometimes she gets rushed though.


----------



## Schwinnster

Hmmm....... wonder _who's_ teaching _who_ here?  *Your daughter can build Scott! * She did those both herself? *Whoa!*

Well, then _she_ probably knows that, yeah, that thing aint a carburetor-- it's the *'air cleaner mount'*



> Ah, my first hemi build...


 *LOL!* And one great looking Hemi it is Scott! Seriously, _great_ looking job :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016

Ouch that sucks but you'll have it back in no time.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I just keep going back and looking at that engine, that thing is just wicked cool! Isn't that a great looking set of headers in that kit, Scott?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Bummer to hear about your '57 Chevy and your ship there Gen! It doesn't look like they took too much damage though. You are a GREAT little builder there young lady, both of those models look absolutely FANTASTIC! I love the way that '57 Chevy looks! The flames on that white body look really, really good! You can have that model back together in about an hours time I would think. Don't give up on it, you can fix that no problem!!!

What can I say about that ship?! I didn't know you had built one of those. I've been doing models for over 40 years and I have NEVER done one of those, just looked too difficult. That thing is really cool! 

I have to agree with CorvairJim too. You have maybe inspired a friend to take up model building, so look at what you have accomplished here, you built a model car, you built a ship, you have shown off your pride and joy and made someone else want to try your hobby and soon, with a little time, you will have repaired two of your models that were slightly damaged. Quite an accomplishment, young lady!

You are a good builder and I know this will not set you back! Make sure Dad takes pictures of your repairs and shows them to us.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Yep, Gen built that ship herself. I was thinking that I couldn't remember much about that one, so I looked it up and just read the thread about it - not many "in progress" photos as it appears that this was done before we started doing that very much, but it's here if anyone wants to look:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=321133

Then (just so it's complete) here's the link for her '56 Chevy build:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=322280

The car is white, but she painted it in a pearlized white - the pics don't show it much at all, but it really is pretty in person.


----------



## scottnkat

Yeah, Mo - those are great headers in that kit. 

And Schwinnster? I loved the "air cleaner mount" comment - put a smile on my face this morning.


----------



## scottnkat

Well,sdd


----------



## scottnkat

sdfsdf


----------



## scottnkat

sddss


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking real, real good Scott. You are right, that car would have been drum brakes all around. Every one of those kits that I have built, the rear of the floor pan had to be pulled up to meet the door panels. I super glue part of the way on them and use liquid cement on the rest of it so it melts it together like it should. 

I've got one of these started as a Herb Shannon USAC car. Watching you build this one is giving me the itch to get that thing out and finish it up.

Great job man!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Okdsd


----------



## scottnkat

I've got the engd


----------



## Schwinnster

*Looking absolutely incredible Scott! * That is one _sweet_ Hemi (if there is such a thing..... LOL!) Is that paint on the air cleaner? Man it looks like metal! 

Interior/dash looks awesome. 

And you probably won't believe this Scott, but I'm working on a short track Malibu that has molded on hood pins & plates and I was thinking of making my own hood pins as well. Didn't think of the sequins, but I think I know what you're gonna do with those little needles  because _that's_ what I'm thinking of doing. Guess we'll wait for your next post. 

Gen-- what can I say? *You go girl!* Nice to see those little Mopars pushed out the way for that fine Chevy...... *LOL!*

Nice pics too Scott :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Gen decided to dod


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - final updad


----------



## scottnkat

Schwinnster, that is regular old Testors Silver paint on the plastic air cleaner - I'm glad you like it. And yea, you can probably guess pretty well how those needles are gonna work. This was actually Kat's idea, so I'm going with it.


----------



## Schwinnster

I've loved the good old Testors Silver ever since I first used it......... a long time ago. Really looks good on that air cleaner............. and on Gen's 'Vette! Seems like she and Kat are naturals for this hobby.

Looking forward to seeing how you make/work the locking pin thru the eye of the needle. I'm thinking of making mine 'non-working', but the lock pin thru the needle/hood pin anyway-- just haven't worked that part out in my mind yet. Nice to know I'm not the only one crazy enough to do something like that........ LOL!


----------



## Rns1016

wow the vette is coming out sweet, some talent that kid has. I wish my hands could be more steady like hers.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Wow, Gen, that Vette is turning out fantastic! Keep up the good work girl, you are doing very good!

Mo


----------



## CorvairJim

Scott, it seems to me that you just have an all-around talented family on your hands. Kat has a great imagination, coming up with the sequin idea for the hood pins and Gennie is a natural, plain and simple. I didn't have skills like that until I'd been building for many years, and I started later than she did! I just went back and checked the build threads for the ship and '56 Bel Air and let me tell you, I'm impressed. I just wish my grandkids were local so that I could work with them like you do with your daughter. 

(And I love her smile! :wave


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, gud


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> My oldest kids are already married, moved away, or otherwise engaged. Now we just have the five youngest living at home...


Let me see if I've got this straight... "Married, moved away or otherwise engaged" implies a minimum of three grown kids, and "The youngest five living at home" comes to a total of AT LEAST EIGHT CHILDREN! You guys have been busy! (They know what causes kids, you know... ) Hey, children are a blessing from God, but sometimes I'm thankful that we were only blessed with three of 'em. If all of yours are as wonderful as Gen seems to be, well, you and Kat are truly blessed.


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, when Kathi and I got married, she wanted two kids and I wanted three. Apparently, we can't count. 

But yes, we are blessed and lucky to have the kids we do. None of them has ever been tempted to take us on the Maury Povich show or otherwise cause their mother terrible embarrassment, so we are glad to have them. It's easy to be happy with the kids depending on how you look at things.


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry for the d


----------



## scottnkat

And now ford


----------



## 71 Charger 500

She just looks so proud of that car and that is just a priceless picture! Good job Gen!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, timed


----------



## Rns1016

Foil job looks amazing and so does the Vette.


----------



## Schwinnster

> And now for Genevieve's update:


 Gen seems so cool about the whole thing...... LOL! She's a natural, for sure! 'Vette looks great Gen! :thumbsup:



> Okay, time to make some hood pins......


 Aw, gee whiz Scott, do we really have to make hood pins _now?_ *LOL! * Those are looking great on the Belvey! As well as the rest of it. No wonder you didn't post anything for awhile-- you've been busy! 

Still undecided if I'm going to try making these hood pins for my Malibu........ I just keep finding something else to do to it, and I would like to get it done.... but thanks for the fine little mini-tutorial. Surely adds a racer looking detail to the build:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - find


----------



## CorvairJim

You're doing a great job with the hood pin tutorial, Scott. Your foil job looks great too. But what I like best about this evenings posts is Gen's beautiful smile as she shows off her Corvette. She's a little ray of sunshiine (and reminds me more than a little of my 10 year old granddaughter!). :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, time to fd


----------



## scottnkat

Now I have the car body drying (after putting on a clear coat). Next we have to mate the body to the chassis and put on decals. We're getting to the end!! Woo hoo


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I pud


----------



## scottnkat

Last update for the night - howd[/IMG]


----------



## Vegar

Looks great. Ireally like the hood pin details:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: *Looking great Scott*. Almost _don't_ want to see it finished  Your WIPs and tutorials have been most enjoyable reading/viewing.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Wow, Scott, this Belvy is looking great! You did a fantastic job on the hood pins and the how too on it as well, explained that very well and great pictures to go with it. Really cool looking model!

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Scott......Stance as well as whole build is looking Great.....Nice touch adding the Hood pin's as well as wiring the engine.....Almost makes me want to tear open my Sealed Kit of Richard's Belvy,,,Almost......LOL...It's staying in my,"Do Not Build" Stash......
Can't wait to see it with the Decal's applied......

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016

WOW I love it, I really do. That is one sexy car with lots of details. I hope one day my builds will like half as good.


----------



## s.moe

They will....The more you build and try new techniques...Your skill's will improve and your build's will also....
I'm just now trying and learning How to do "BMF",(Bare-Metal-Foil),and I've been building kit's since the late '60's......Heck, I've seen Build's done by guy's alot younger than me and you, for that matter,That were out of this world.....So don't Ever stop trying.....:roll:

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016

s.moe said:


> They will....The more you build and try new techniques...Your skill's will improve and your build's will also....
> I'm just now trying and learning How to do "BMF",(Bare-Metal-Foil),and I've been building kit's since the late '60's......Heck, I've seen Build's done by guy's alot younger than me and you, for that matter,That were out of this world.....So don't Ever stop trying.....:roll:
> 
> MOE.


I would love to do BMF now that I'm doing car's from the 60's. I've got a 56 Chevy Bel Air coming in the mail. It's Revell classic cruiser, I really want to get their 55 convertible model. That would be real sweet to BMF.


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, thanks for the comments, guys. I really appreciate it. Not too sure if I am gonna have time to do anything today (I just got home and the wife is not feeling well). I really appreciate everyone's comments - thank you!


----------



## scottnkat

Go ahead and try the BMF. Suggestion - before you do it on something very important to you, take an old body (or something that you don't have an emotional attachment to) and practice on there - In this way, if you do make an error, it won't be so bad, but it will get you familiar with the process before doing it on something that means something to you.


----------



## scottnkat

okay - tid


----------



## scottnkat

and an updd


----------



## Rns1016

Great update, the Vette looks amazing.


----------



## scottnkat

what I find most amazing is that she does all her own work - the only thing I help with is using the razor to trim after she cuts the pieces off the sprue - everything else is all her


----------



## CorvairJim

The Petty Plymouth looks great, but the pics of your beautiful daughter with her beautiful model are AWESOME! She has some serious talent... and a great smile!


----------



## Schwinnster

King Richard's Belvey looks great Scott.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to see it all buttoned up. You planning on some kind of display, like your pace cars? 

That pic of Gen, the proud owner with the big smile , reminds me of me, when I picked up my brand new '95 purple S10. Pretty close to the same color, but couldn't get a pink-ish interior....... *LOL!* Can't wait to see your next build Gen! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Gennie, you have done a fantastic job on your Corvette model! I can't wait to see what you build next, I'm sure it is going to turn out really cool! Keep on building, Girl!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, the Petty Belvy is great! Did you pin the trunk lid too? 

Mo


----------



## harristotle

Belvedere is amazing! I love the hood pins!


----------



## scottnkat

Schwinnster said:


> King Richard's Belvey looks great Scott.:thumbsup::thumbsup: Can't wait to see it all buttoned up. You planning on some kind of display, like your pace cars?


Yep, it'll have something similar. It's gotta go in a display case (like everything else), but I'm gonna have to find some pic or two that I can use to make the display match it.


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Scott, the Petty Belvy is great! Did you pin the trunk lid too?
> 
> Mo


Yep, the trunk lid is pinned as well. In fact, I kinda prefer the pins I made for the trunk better - they are a touch smaller so it works better.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, started doing the decals on the Belvedere now. Once that's all done, just need a nice clear coat to protect everything, gotta get some pic for the display case, gotta upload the completed pics and this build will be done. Once I am done with the decals, I will post a progress photo.


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, Schwinnster - you wod


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Works for me Scott! I can 'see' it already. Gonna be like watching TV! The checkered flag seats are perfect!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That will look cool!


----------



## scottnkat

There used to be a car in the foreground of that picture. I didn't think that would work out too well for what I was doing. A half hour later that car was gone - gotta love Photoshop


----------



## scottnkat

Here's some pics of d


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, the Pd


----------



## scottnkat

And finally, thd


----------



## harristotle

AWESOME! Absolutely love it, man you did a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

#43 is *beautiful* Scott! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks great in the display case, and nice PhotoShop work. I've never looked that closely at those display cases, but I'll have to next time I'm at the LHS.

Take a little break-- *you've earned it!* This has been a _great_ build, thanks for sharing it all with us


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Two thumbs up, Scott, great job!


----------



## Rns1016

WOW just WOW I'm speechless.


----------



## scottnkat

dsdfsd


----------



## CorvairJim

She's a real beauty, Scott! Definitely worth the timeand effort. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Great job, it looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, I'ved out.


----------



## CorvairJim

You've got trouble coming there - She dresses up to match her car already!


----------



## scottnkat

It's been that way from the beginning - you should see her first car - she painted it to match her shirt.


----------



## Schwinnster

_You go Gen! _ *You are fearless!* Your Corvette looks great with those flamey decals as is. I've thought about painting on top of some decals too, but....... still might, when I get 'em on my Deuce. 

Gonna check out Stephen's A10 now Scott-- one of my favorite planes-- thanks for the heads up :thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016

Very unique Vette she made, looks sweet, awesome job Gen....


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry for the delay in responding - internet was out all day so when I got home the wife put me to work - turned out that we needed a new router. We're back up and running now!! Woo Hoo!!


----------



## s.moe

Scott.....Hey guy...First chance I've had to drop-by the families Garage in almost a week.....Boy it sure has been busy in here....Don't really know where to start......Just kidding...Got to start with Gen's '63 Corvette....
AWESOME JOB...:woohoo:....you go girl,,,Love the color's of it....Great choices....And the Flame Decal's.....SWEET.....Can't wait to see your next build and what you do to it..........:thumbsup:

Now Richard's Belvee........You really did it up Great....So many nice touches that I don't know where to begin....Heck the whole build's, Awesome......I see where Gen's getting her talent from.............I really like the back drop for the storage case as well....

And I also checked in and posted on Stephen's "Warthog" build over in the Military Forum...... He's got a Great start to it as well and I'll be looking forward to the finished build.......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Moe - I appreciate it and Gennie has a big smile on her face from everyone's comments (it's been her first time to see the comments just now)

Thank you everyone for your support of not only me but the kids as well. We appreciate it. 

Gennie says, "Thank you for all the comments. I really like the comments. I also think my car looks good. That's all."


----------



## CJTORINO

your Petty '64 Plymouth Belvedere is a great looking NASCAR model.
it looks terrific in the display case you chose for it.

Your young daughter's Corvette is outstanding. 
what a great job assembling that mid-year 'vette.
a great job with that model young lady.


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you d


----------



## scottnkat

And I have an updad


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Good to see Damien back at work on his Prowler! That Genn sure has a varied taste in build subjects doesn't she? Thats cool that you build with your kids, Scott. I used to build with my son years ago and I kinda miss that. He is 29 now though, with a family of his own and on the road alot with his job so he doesn't even have time to build by himself anymore. He was pretty good. One year he had a model in the yearend Scale Auto Contest Issue! He was pretty proud of that.

Just out of curiosity, what is that bottle of orange liquid on the desk in the pics of Gen working on her plane????


----------



## s.moe

Hey, Scott....AHHH.... Don't know if you know it,, But you've got a little Red Monkey trying to Strangle your son......LOL.......Damien's doing a wonderful job painting up all those part's....Sure could use him over in my Garage to paint mine...HA HA....Tell him to keep up the good work and we'll be looking forward to seeing the build's coming together.....
Can't wait to see Gen's airplane and what she does with it....Keep us posted on it's progress...

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

That big bottle of orange liquid is hot sauce - my wife is already buying things for the Superbowl and she makes her own hot wing sauce. 

That's really exciting about your son's model being in the year end contest issue. I imagine it was a very exciting time for him. 

Damien's brother Stephen put the monkey on Damien before I took the picture. Damien asked him to take it off, but he didn't. Damien is really a pretty mellow guy so he just let it hang there until he was all done painting. Yeah, he can handle having a monkey on his back.


----------



## Rns1016

scottnkat said:


> That big bottle of orange liquid is hot sauce - my wife is already buying things for the Superbowl and she makes her own hot wing sauce.
> 
> That's really exciting about your son's model being in the year end contest issue. I imagine it was a very exciting time for him.
> 
> Damien's brother Stephen put the monkey on Damien before I took the picture. Damien asked him to take it off, but he didn't. Damien is really a pretty mellow guy so he just let it hang there until he was all done painting. Yeah, he can handle having a monkey on his back.


For a second I thought it was orange soda ( was looking at it on my phone ) don't want to get that mixed up on superbowl day :tongue:

Can't wait to see both Prowlers done side by side. And can't wait to see Gen progress on that plane. You have talented kids there.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, everyone - Gen wants me to mention that the monkey is hers and Damien should not have been playing with it.... he he he

kids will be kids


----------



## scottnkat

I do have a little update d


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Peter Max inspired camoflage !


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Peter Max inspired camoflage !


He he he - that put a grin on my face!!


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, Gen has an updd


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - time for md


----------



## scottnkat

So here's a compd


----------



## Schwinnster

> Unbeknownst to me, the AMT kit actually includes parts to make a version of a stock car - roll cage, racing slicks, etc. I will try to avoid using those parts wherever possible so I am forced to make the parts that I need. But if I find something just a bit too much for me, I do have a fall-back (but I'll try not to use it).


:woohoo: Sounds like a plan Scott! Good for you, trying new things :thumbsup: That PL Talladega looks like a nice kit, even with those tires. 

Gennie's plane-- not very _stealthy_, but it's got purple on it! :thumbsup: _My_ favorite color too! 

I've been thinking of trying some of the resin casting myself. Looking forward to seeing your experiences with it.


----------



## harristotle

I'm really looking forward to seeing how the resin casting kit goes... I've always been tempted to try it. All the engine building I do would be nice if I could cast more parts rather than having to buy whole kits to cannibalize.


----------



## scottnkat

I'll let you guys know how the resin casting goes. So far, I am kinda leaning toward casting the wheels and tires from the one for use on the other, but I am sure I'll find more that I can do as well. Right now, it's mostly in the planning / preparation stages - no actual activity has begun yet.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, it was pointed out to me that the Talladega body has fenders that curve upward - darn! Something new to fix before I get too far long in anything. Not that it's a worry right now - right now I am still sort of working things through in my head still, but I have started putting some engines together.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, we have finished thd


----------



## scottnkat

And the final upd


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, I think you may have found your model building calling! Polar Lights had some excellent subjects but they kind of fell short on the quality. There are problems with getting the engines to fit right in those PL Degas as well. You should find some fixes on the site I sent you. Nice job on the fender fix!:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Damien, that red interior is going to look great with the black body of your Prowler. I'm looking foward to seeing more of it!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Gen, I love the colorful paint job on your airplane! Very nice job!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, one word of advice on your resin casting kit. When you go to stirring up the two parts of resin, don't stir it too fast as that will create air bubbles in the resin.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

I'd heard that, Mo - but me being a newbie and never having done it before, I appreciate any and all comments with gratitude. It's always good to have a reminder.


----------



## s.moe

Hey Scott.....I'm Real interested to see how this build turn's out.....As well as the Resin casting....I've got a 1st edition Petty Talladega in my "No Build Stash",,,,Wish I'd of Bought a couple of them back then...Oh well.........I used the AMT Torino cobra kit to build my Version of Richard's Talladega Ford a few years back......Same one I posted pic's of in my Garage.....At that time,I didn't want to do a whole lot of Scratchbuilding to it,,You know Cutting out the inner fender's,, Trying to cut-out and install a complete rear-end,, Build up the deck-lid spoiler,, ETC....ETC... SOooo,,, I just did it pretty much from the box.....

After seeing what you did with your last Petty ride,,, I know you'll hit this one out of the park as well...........I can't wait till you start showing WIP Pic's.....

Tell Gen that I love her airplane and the Color's........:woohoo:........And that she did a great job on it,, With the sticker's as well.......:thumbsup:

Also tell Damien The Red interior's going to look Great with the Black Body on his Prowler,,, And that I'll be looking for more up-dates on it's progress as well.......

As for Stephen's A-10.....Getting ready to go over to the Military Forum now to check on His progress with it.....Will reply to his Thread over there after I veiw it, as well......

Like I said before, Your Garage sure is Busy................And WE Like it that way......

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the kind words, Moe. We all appreciate it. Just got back from the dentist and not feeling 100%, so I may go take a nap. If I do anything today, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I started on some rollcagd


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've beend


----------



## Schwinnster

Are we having fun yet Scott?  Great fix on the front fenders :thumbsup::thumbsup: Really makes a big difference! 

Good move on the new floor, and I'm sure you will find out-- but-- remember to test fit, *test fit*, *and test fit again.* You _may_ need to cut down on the height of the roll cage with the new floor installed.


----------



## scottnkat

thanks for the warning - I am very much out of my league here and nervous as heck about how it's going to come out. That said, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, you are doing fine on your builds. The old AMT is a bit of a challenge but it CAN be turned into a nice race car. Try the cage from the PL Tally and see how that fits in the AMT Torino. You should be able to use that as a platform maybe. If it will work as a template, you can make a jig like I did here and make yourself a new cage. 


Take your time, you can do this man! 

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

> ...make yourself a new cage.


 Sometimes I think that's what I need to do Mo-- 
and I'm sure there's some other people who think I should too..... :lol: 
Thanks for the pic of your jig-- got it saved and will have to make my own.

No pressure Scott-- you're in the scratchbuilding/kit bashing army now...., and like Mo said, you're doing fine :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Well, The have the floor filled in with sheet styrene, but I have to putty it up - mine didn't come out nearly as neat looking as others I've seen, but I can do putty (yay! something I am familiar with!!). Regarding the rollcage, I've already put the main parts together from the Talladega and they do fit inside the Torino, so I am using that rollcage as a guide in building one for the Torino. So far, I only have the back wall done (wasn't feeling too well yesterday so I didn't get anything done). Love the idea of the jig, though - that could be helpful, for sure.


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, one thing I did find out while making the back wall of that rollcage - Testors liquid glue does not hold tight when you begin flexing an assembly to get it straight. When you then use CA glue, it will snap if you twist too much. I was thinking that I may have to start using brass rod in the main connections (and I still may...), but Kathi went out while I was at work and bought me a bottle of Ambroid Pro-Weld to try - I've never tried this before, but I've heard good things. So, I have high hopes on this and will post some more pics when I have more to report.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I did get sod


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is looking REALLY good, Scott!


----------



## s.moe

Scott the Rollcage look's great and I've really got to agree with you on the fact that the AMT chassis stink's.....I was considering chopping the molded rear-end/spring's out when I did mine,,,But didn't want to get into all that much Scratchbuilding work.....

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys. Moe, I hate the molded in rear end/springs. But two things are making me keep it. 

1) I'm doing enough scratchbuilding as it is - I don't need to give myself more work

2) I don't have extra parts that I can take from without taking them from an unbuilt kit, but then that means that I won't be able to build that kit. So, we're gonna do what we can with the stock lousy rear end.


----------



## s.moe

I hear ya, Scott on tearing into a un-opened kit for spare part's......BUT on the flip side,, After you've done it half a dozen times...Ya sure got a nice spare part's bin started.....:lol:

And hey,Why do you think I didn't cut that Crapy Rear-end out Anyway ???? Didn't want to take the time to do a Scratchbuildt one.......I mean, heck I was only Building it for Myself Anyway....Nobody was ever going to see it but me......

MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim

s.moe said:


> I hear ya, Scott on tearing into a un-opened kit for spare part's......BUT on the flip side,, After you've done it half a dozen times...Ya sure got a nice spare part's bin started.....:lol:
> 
> And hey,Why do you think I didn't cut that Crapy Rear-end out Anyway ???? Didn't want to take the time to do a Scratchbuildt one.......I mean, heck I was only Building it for Myself Anyway....Nobody was ever going to see it but me......
> 
> MOE.


That's much the same reason why I AM basically throwing away a perfectly good Chrysler 300C kit in building my '60 Plymouth wagon. I know I'll have a bunch of decent spares left over from the Chrysler, and I'm thinking of using the leftovers from both kits on a curbside 300 model of some sort, either a custom or a beater. The 300's interior isn't being used inthe Plymouth (except for the floor), and the wagon's chassis won't be shown - it'll just serve as a place to mount the wheels. Meanwhile, I hope to eventually be able to show the wagon, not just on the web, but at model shows too.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've got a couple od


----------



## scottnkat

I also did some sanding on the Torid


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I did somd


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is progressing nicely, Scott. You are doing a great job on this. How many Stock Cars have you built?

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, I hadn't built a stock car when I did the Petty Belvedere. So, this will be my 2nd and 3rd. Wish I were at home working on it now, but I've gotta work. Oh, well. I'll catch up with everyone later.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Whoa! Dude! For this only being your second and third stock cars............man, you got no worries! You've caught right onto this stuff!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, just got back taking Gen out shopping - thanks for that, Mo - I really appreciate that - now to go downstairs and see what I can do about that chassis floor....


----------



## scottnkat

Well, did a little sand


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You are doing fine, Scott. A really nice job so far, just keep it up man. This is going to be a great looking car. That roll cage looks really good too!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've been working on mixing silicon today, everyone. Yep, the time has come for me to try my hand at making resin parts. First, I had to make a part that was not included in either kit. See, this is what the rd


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I mixed up the silicon. The instructions state a 10:1 ratio between the two parts. I pulled out the postal scale and used that to make sure I got the ratio correct. Here's the silicon carefully stirred so as to not introduce bud


----------



## Schwinnster

All looking good Scott. Now you'll be saving some boxes for making templates out of. Some of them are nice and stiff-- you'll know them when you feel 'em -- and almost as thick as .030" styrene sheet, so you also have that added 'dimension' to the mocking up when making a piece. Work out all the bugs with the paper 'piece' then trace it onto the styrene-- works for me

Methinks you're learning so much because you're teaching us so much! :thumbsup: Thanks for the detailed pics on the casting process, and good luck with it!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, John. In a way it's kind of a bummer - I won't know how the molds are for a couple of days - still gotta pour the second part (tomorrow at the earliest) and then I get to pour the resin (Tuesday afternoon at the soonest). It's really somewhat frustrating. Oh, well. 

And I got a kick out of the comment about me saving up stuff to cut more pieces - who knows? One things for sure - this build has definitely got me out of my comfort zone, but that's good.


----------



## s.moe

71 Charger 500 said:


> Whoa! Dude! For this only being your second and third stock cars............man, you got no worries! You've caught right onto this stuff!


Scott.....I Have to Agree with MO on this as well.......Soon you'll be turning them out like an Old Pro.....And way Finer than any of my Stocker's, That's for sure.....:thumbsup:


MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim

I'm watching your resin casting closely, since I've been thinking about trying my hand at it myself. I'll just learn from YOUR mistakes! 

The NASCAR Torinos look great so far. You set the bar pretty high with that Plymouth!


----------



## s.moe

Scott.... The floorboard and the rollcage turned out Great......And I'm Taking Notes as well on this Molding part's Process.....What gave you the Idea to use Lego Block's for the outer Form's ???.....Shoot my kid's have enough of them, that I could build a Form big enough to mold a 1/1 Torino Body....:lol:.....I find the dagum things everywhere....It never fail's, When I vacuum out the wife's van I find at least one....Everytime.....

Tell Gen....I saw the car that IAN did for her and IT's Awesome......


MOE.


----------



## CorvairJim

I saw the Lego idea in Scale Auto a long time ago myself and immediately bought a huge lot of used Duplo blocks to use for this, but I haven't taken it any further as yet. Duplos are identical to Legos - just a knockoff from another brand. The two lines connect to each other just fine, and the Duplos are a bunch less expensive. 

Scott, I'm wondering: How did you seal the blocks to each other? Is the RTV rubber compound thick enough in it's liquid form that it doesn't ooze between the blocks?


----------



## Schwinnster

If any of you guys get a chance to go to (take your grandkids) to a *LEGO FEST*, _go for it! _ They have more LEGO blocks than even Moe does  A _very_ cool time. All kinds of activities for the 'kids', and LEGO experts showing off their creations, and showing how. Bridge building competetion, etc. It was in Pittsburgh last year. Probably just Google LEGO and you may be able to see if there's a LEGO FEST scheduled for your area. 

The pic is of my grandaughter, Oona, in the middle of one of the 3 or 4 piles of LEGOs scattered around the convention center floor. Parents/grandparents just sit in the chairs around the pile..... and rest


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, guys, for the comments. The idea for the Legos came from some research I did on the web. When I was looking at this one guy doing it, I noticed that he used Legos. He wrapped tape around the outside of his Legos to control any seepage. I forgot to do that on most of the frames, but luckily the silicon was thick enough of a liquid that it didn't seem out. I did put tape around the Legos with the nails going through as I didn't want anything coming out the nail holes.


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, That was a great car that Ian made for Gen, wasn't it? She loves it. 

Thanks, again, everyone for your comments about the current builds and the Belvedere. You guys are gonna see any of my screwups in here as well as my successes. Hopefully it'll help you as well.


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, I just got home from work a lid


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, while I was mixing up the silicon again, I std


----------



## scottnkat

Alright - time for a break from the resin / silicon stuff and back to the styrene. I did a little bit more on the chassis of the Torino building up the back braces of the rollcage and getting the back cover thingy in place. Here's hod


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, I don't know that I would have used the chunks of RTV rubber in my moulds, I would think that if you get too many in one or it is the wrong place that it could weaken the mould after a few uses. One hint on the moulds, for something like a tire, before you seperate the two halves of the mould, cut one corner off at an angle, (not two like I mistakenly did here) just a small piece, this way your mould always goes back together the same way it was made, thus preventling an "out of round" tire. 


The square mould you see in my picture was made using the same method that you used, Lego building blocks. Lego makes a flat, green platform for a base for their building blocks, I use that for the bottom of my moulds. On the two piece moulds, you will want to cut some pieces of wood or something sturdy like that, the exact size of your moulds, two for each mould, one for the top, one for the bottom. When you pour resin into the mould, put the wood in place and hold the mould together with rubber bands.

When you pour your resin into the mould, pour slowly so that all of the air escapes from the mould preventing air bubbles in the parts. If you do get air bubbles in the parts, simply fill the hole with baking soda, add some super glue, let it dry then sand it smooth. 

As you can see by the above picture, you can use most anything for a mould. The square one was made with Legos, the big round one with a spray can lid and the two bottom ones are bottle caps. The two tops ones are tires, the bottom left is a finned brake drum and the bottom right is a Mopar master cylinder. 

Hopefully some of this will help you but it looks like you are doing everything correctly.


Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, on your fuel vent pictures on Richard's car, you have it on the correct side for a Road Course car which is what is in the pictures. An oval track car will have the vent on the left side. Yes, you have it a little too far forward but you learned something so all is good, plus, you could fix that one with very little effort really. 

The Torino is going together very, very nicely! The cage looks great! I am diggin' this build!

Was good to talk to you on the phone last night, I appreciate you calling me. Don't hesitate to call if you think I can help, that's what I'm here for.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Looks like you've caught the 'detailing bug' Scott! :thumbsup: The roll cage/chassis/thingy p) is looking great! (what's the proper name for that 'thingy' Mo?)

One thing about that vent: cool how you made it 'operational' with the tube, but from the looks of the real one on KR's car, you could make _just_ the sheet metal cover out of thin styrene, aluminum from a can, or even certain paper-- cardstock, etc, and then attach it. The paper would be porous, so a coating of super glue, FUTURE, etc can give it a finish similar to the styrene. Big advantage of doing it that way would be being able to place it on the model, mock it up, before committing to cutting a hole, etc. 

We'll allow you to race this one tho.......


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Looks like you've caught the 'detailing bug' Scott! :thumbsup: The roll cage/chassis/thingy p) is looking great! (what's the proper name for that 'thingy' Mo?)



Rear interior panel.


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Rear interior panel.


You know, that makes perfect sense. Thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, thanks for the info on the molds. That will come in handy. 

Regarding the vent, I guess I could leave it on the Torino on that side - I just have to change the side for the Talladega.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I got home and pulled the molds outd


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, you can use small Dixie cups, either paper or plastic, they both work pretty well for mixing and pouring the resin.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo. I actually have a package of small 1 oz and 2 oz cups that I got for mixing paint - I was thinking of using those for mixing the resin (slowly so as not to introduce bubbles, but thoroughly making sure the colors are completely mixed). How thick will the resin be when I mix it up? Will it be liquidy like water or will it be more like a milkshake?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

It will be more like a milkshake, not real real thick but fairly thick. You will learn by trial and error how much to mix up for a batch of a certain size. That is really about the only way to learn that, I think. The same with your vent holes, trial and error. They need to be big enough to allow the resin to flow in easily but not so big that you end up having to do alot of work on your piece that you are making to be able to use it on a model. 

Try to think ahead a little bit when you are making your moulds, "what would be the best place on this part to have the vent come in so that when I break off the excess resin, it will not be so apparent?" With a little bit of practice it will become almost second nature to you.

The resin I've used in the past (I get mine from Micro-Mark) has a use time of something like five minutes once you start mixing the two parts. Make sure you have everything ready to go and right in front of you when you get ready to mix your resin, that way you don't have as much go to waste. 

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

As always, thanks for that info, Mo - I appreciate it a whole heckofa lot!


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> As always, thanks for that info, Mo - I appreciate it a whole heckofa lot!


:thumbsup:Thanks to you _both_ for this fine tutorial (not to put any pressure on you Scott.......)


----------



## s.moe

Hey ...Scott......I've been checkin-in on the progress of your molding the part's for the build's.....I haven't posted-in......been just taken it all in and Still taken note's......Looking good so far, my Friend......


MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, guys. Things have been slow the past few days - our son Scotty moved out and we've been cleaning his room - can you believe that pack rat had SEVEN lawn size garbage bags filled with the garbage from his room??? Ugh. I would see his clothes on the floor and tell him to pick them up - his response would be "yeah, okay" but it wouldn't get done - now I found out why: his whole dresser was filled with trash!!

I do need to get to the hobby store before I can do any pouring of resin - I need a funnel or something to get it from the cup into the mold without spilling more than I get get in the mold. Sorry for the delay, but I will be getting to it as soon as I can get to the store.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, in lieu of being able to pour sod


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> I do need to get to the hobby store before I can do any pouring of resin - I need a funnel or something to get it from the cup into the mold without spilling more than I get get in the mold. Sorry for the delay, but I will be getting to it as soon as I can get to the store.


Scott, I wouldn't even bother with a funnel. The resin will build up on it eventually rendering it useless anyway. Just pour directly from your paper mixing cups.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Mo - quick question - if I mix up some resin, pour it into the mold, but there's not enough resin, can I mix up more resin and pour it into the mold to top it off? Will the two pourings "meld" into one piece? Or will I have two pieces that fit but are two separate pieces?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Hey, Mo - quick question - if I mix up some resin, pour it into the mold, but there's not enough resin, can I mix up more resin and pour it into the mold to top it off? Will the two pourings "meld" into one piece? Or will I have two pieces that fit but are two separate pieces?


To be honest, I'm not sure, I've always mixed up too much resin it seems. I would think that it would depend on the set time of your resin and how quickly you can get the extra poured into the mould. I'm thinking that it would make a weak joint in the piece though but the good thing is, if it were to have a weak joint and it pops apart, all you have to do is super glue it together again.

I try to have some of my moulds for smaller parts laid out when I go to make a larger part, have them ready to go with release agent in them and if I have extra resin left from my bigger part, just pour it into the small part moulds that I could use on future projects to help cut down on wasted resin.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I did get a littled


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You aren't giving yourself enough credit man! You are doing an excellent job on that Torino chassis!!!!!


----------



## CorvairJim

Lookin' good, Scott! I'm gonna have to do another NASCAR stocker some time. I'm big into NASCAR both today andthe history of the sport anyhow, so I find it surprising that I've only done 2 stock cars in the past 20 or so years! They were in conjunction with Scale Auto's 20th Anniversary contest, so they both wear the decals that were bound into their 20th Anniversary issue. This was right after Chrysler had announced that they were getting back into NASCAR but before they had announced which body they would be using. The only current largish Mopar model body out at the time was the AMT SnapFast Concorde (Street Heat?), so that's what I used for one of them. The other one was the car that the same imaginary team ran 20 years before, a year-old 1979 Monte Carlo. I decoupaged "Clip Art" Scale Auto logos onto the model's hood and quarter panels from the early days of the magazine, representing the small-time sponsorship a start-up team might have found at the time. That car was mostly white, representing the "clean sheet of paper" that the new magazine represented, while the Concorde was mostly platinum due to the editorial in the 20th anniversary issue where the editor was commenting that, while the 1970's might have been the "Golden Age of Car Models", the 21st century could well become the "Platinum Age". Both cars have their primary color over Guards Red and Black, the colors of the #20 decals on the sheet.


----------



## scottnkat

thanks for the compliments, guys. Those cars sound really interesting Jim - you should post pics of them so we can see 'em (if you still have them).


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - I poured my resin for the first time. Bd


----------



## scottnkat

The first thing I poured was the bud


----------



## CorvairJim

Hey, keep trying with the resin stuff, Scott. You''re bound to have problems when you try anything for the first time. Besides, this way I can learn from your mistakes! 

As for my NASCAR models, I posted them on my "Workshop" page. I don't want to hijack your thread.


----------



## scottnkat

ah, heck - hijack away, man - I love the interaction. 

If not, I'll just check it out on yours. I'm easy - that's why my wife likes me.


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - things may be looking up - hd


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - that seems to have helped rd


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, for those of you that don't know, this is wd


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, it's taken some time, but Id


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Resin casting can be a trying thing but you just proved to yourself that with a little tweaking and patience, all things can be fixed! You did a great job, the parts look very good! Keep it up, persistance will make you better. :thumbsup:

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo - I was happy when I got to open the mold for the first time and found parts that didn't have problems. I did my own little "Woo hoo" in my head (the kids were in bed), and it was a pretty good feeling after the disappointing start.


----------



## scottnkat

and now here's a Superbowl bonus from my family to yours:
d


----------



## s.moe

Scott.....Those sure do look like they'd taste good, once done.....Did ya have the Hot Wing's as well ??? LOL......I remembered MO asking about the big bottle of Hot sauce in one of your Pic's...

Hey Man.....Your casting work look's Great.....Even if you did have afew Glitches to start with....Heck, It look's like you'll be able to replicate just about anypart you need now....I really am glad that your sharing your WIP Pic's of it all with us........Build's are looking Great as well,,, I'll keep checking-in to see their progress........:thumbsup:


MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Moe. Those jalapenos were good. Regarding the other food, we sure did have the hot wings, as well as crab stuffed croissants, 7 layer dip, a few different chips with different dips, crackers with a couple different spreads, and slices of meats and cheeses. Kathi likes to go all out for the Superbowl. 

I've been a little busy the past couple of days so haven't gotten alot done, but still working on things. I'll post more pics of the progress once I get more done.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Damien made some time d


----------



## scottnkat

Not alot to post today - been sandind


----------



## Vegar

Nice Those homemade parts looks great:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Vegar - I appreciate it. 
d


----------



## scottnkat

Damien has an update, too. d


----------



## s.moe

Scott...Old Buddy.....If I'd of had all that much food to eat, During the Game.....I wouldn't have made it to see the end of the game.....I'd of been snoozing..With a full belly.....

Glad to see that Damien's still working on the build,, And it's looking good,too...

And the pic of your cast wheel and installed valve stem.....Sweet...

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Moe. I appreciate it. Damien's been busy lately, but he made some time last night, then again this morning before school, and a little after school - he's made some good progress.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,,, Alittle here and alittle there,, The next thing you know,, it's done.......That's what I'm talking about......
Check-in later, my friend......

MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Everything's looking _good_ Scott, _and_ Damien :thumbsup: Man, those wheels you cast look awesome in paint, and with those valve stems in them, they look real! Nice seeing them done by someone else.

I seem to remember the Ford & Mopar wheels being interchangeable-- hope you & Damien don't get all your builds mixed up-- put Prowler parts on your Petty Fords & vice/versa


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Prowlers are coming along nicely! Keep up the good work, Damien.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks guys - and Damien says "thank you" as well. Right now he's doing homework and his mom has a little chore for him after that, but hopefully we'll be able to get some other stuff done tonight that I can post.


----------



## scottnkat

Not much to post tonight. I've been dod


----------



## Vegar

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Well, we just had a little mini-disaster. I was removing a few parts from the sprue and had them in a pile in front of me. I was using the X-Acto knife and sanding stick to trim them and get them all cleaned up. I decided to glue a couple of the pieces together before I painted them, so I grabbed the glue. After unscrewing the lid, I had a little spasm (yep, I still get those this long after my accident) and knocked the bottle of Pro-Weld over, spilling it all over the parts. Looks like I will be scrounging in my spares and scratch-making the parts that got ruined. So, I am calling it a night. I'll get back to it tomorrow after work and see what I can salvage.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Well, we just had a little mini-disaster. I was removing a few parts from the sprue and had them in a pile in front of me. I was using the X-Acto knife and sanding stick to trim them and get them all cleaned up. I decided to glue a couple of the pieces together before I painted them, so I grabbed the glue. After unscrewing the lid, I had a little spasm (yep, I still get those this long after my accident) and knocked the bottle of Pro-Weld over, spilling it all over the parts. Looks like I will be scrounging in my spares and scratch-making the parts that got ruined. So, I am calling it a night. I'll get back to it tomorrow after work and see what I can salvage.


What got ruined, Scott?


----------



## scottnkat

Pretty much everything that was to be painted in the darker Industrial Blue was ruined. It's okay - I am sure I can work with some of the parts and I can steal some of the parts from my spares and I may have to make some of the parts, but I'll see how things look when I go down there later today. Then I'll know where I stand with stuff.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, after last night's little accidd


----------



## scottnkat

I also thought I would show some status pics of thd


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, I started painting the bodies. Other than the fuel vents on both cars that I showed earlier and repositioning the gas cap on the Torino, I also added the little window clips around the frame on the Torino. Here they are in thed


----------



## Sevaa

Hi scott  

I took a quick glance through your thread here and I gotta say , you do some great work. Hopefully one day I can learn to add little customization bits and do a few extras for other projects. I know one thing I'd like to learn is making a tow package for some future truck models. Little things like that make a model stand out


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, thanks, Sevaa. I appreciate it. It's fun to do little things to make your car stand out from the crowd. Sometimes those little things can be nerve-wracking, and sometimes things don't work out like I plan, but it always seems worth it in the end. Thanks alot for your comments.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, I know I'm repeating myself here but, man, you are doing a really good job on these two blue ovals! I think you are going to be very happy in the end. I know we modelers are our own worst critics but dude, you are doing these cars up right. Keep up the good work man. 

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo. I just went to put some decals on the wheels and realized that I don't have any white Goodyear tire decals. Luckily tomorrow is payday so I can order some and maybe get them next week. Sheesh! It's always something


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Scott,, Ol' buddy.....Just checked-in real quick on your thread,, And I've got to tell You.....The Build's are looking Great, Man....I mean...Really Great.....All your hard work will be worth it in the end.....I'm lov'in the new molded part's and pieces as well....And from what I can tell from your Pic's,, The paint is Pretty much Spot on.......Keep up the good work.......


MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

s.moe said:


> ...The paint is Pretty much Spot on.......Keep up the good work.......
> 
> 
> MOE.


Now, don't you mean "Petty much spot on"? He he he - I crack myself up sometimes. 

But seriously, thanks, Moe - I appreciate the comments. I've been sanding the bodies down so I can re-spray again - gotta at least try for that smooth finish. You know what I mean?


----------



## Schwinnster

Yep, *'Petty much spot on'* Scott!  Looking real good, especially given the fact that you're building _two_ of them at the same time! Love the looks of those engines :thumbsup: and you'll recover from your little accident-- we have faith in ya Buddy


----------



## s.moe

LOL....Scott.....Not trying to be Petty,,,,But, I think King Petty,, would be Petty Proud,,over your Petty Blue,,build's of his Petty Rides.......Petty Good,,Huh......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, Mo. I just went to put some decals on the wheels and realized that I don't have any white Goodyear tire decals. Luckily tomorrow is payday so I can order some and maybe get them next week. Sheesh! It's always something


Waylon Jennings used to sing...."If it ain't one thing it's another one on the way..."


----------



## scottnkat

s.moe said:


> LOL....Scott.....Not trying to be Petty,,,,But, I think King Petty,, would be Petty Proud,,over your Petty Blue,,build's of his Petty Rides.......Petty Good,,Huh......
> 
> MOE.


He he he - you certainly outdid me there, bud!!! Nice one!!


----------



## scottnkat

Uncle Sam finally gave us our refund. Along with a few other things we needed, I finally got a new camera. I decided to test out the new camera on one of the models to see how it does. I think there is definitely an improvement compd


----------



## Vegar

Congratulations with the new camera Scott
Nice and sharp photos, and the Torinos are looking great


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: Cool-- pics look great Scott. Can see the subtle difference in those blues better now.


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, what camara did you get i have a old "kodak" need a new one your pictures look very clear --dom


----------



## scottnkat

Dom, I got the Nikon Coopix L120 - it's on clearance almost everywhere now since the new model's coming out. I got mine for $180


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I decided to wire up the engines after all - they just look too plain without it. Someone had suggested using firm wire that holds its shape, glue in the plugs first, then just shape the wire so it comes up to the distributor. You can then just glue the wire to the distributor. 

I thought, "What the heck? I've tried it other ways and it's not too bad - let's try it this way". Gluing the spark plug boots in went well. I then started to bend the wire to route all the wires to the distributor. I gave them all a nice little curve at the end so they all went down onto the little nubs of the distributor cap. Then I took a little superglue and dropped it onto the distributor cap to hold the wires in place. I had my finger holding things in place but when I moved my finger, all the wires on the distributor came loose. 

So... we try again. Get all the wires into place on the distributor cap, finger holding everything in place, drop the superglue into place on top of the distributor cap, stand still to hold it. Then a brilliant idea hit me! Why not just spray some CA Activator in there so it gets solid and I don't have to hold it anymore? So, I pull it out and spray. Gently moving my finger, everything stays in place. Woo hoo!!

Then I try to remove my finger. Apparently, there was some CA on my fingertip when I sprayed the accelerator on. My finger was firmly glued to the wires coming out of the cap. So, I did what came naturally to me: I pried my fingers off the wires leaving a nice sheet of skin behind. Now my plug wires coming out of the distributor have a wonderful little cover on them. Oh, well. Now I know better. I said at the beginning of this build that I was going to try new things. Next time, I may not try this again.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Apparently, there was some CA on my fingertip when I sprayed the accelerator on. My finger was firmly glued to the wires coming out of the cap. So, I did what came naturally to me: I pried my fingers off the wires leaving a nice sheet of skin behind. Now my plug wires coming out of the distributor have a wonderful little cover on them.


It'll burn off after a couple of hot laps, don't worry about it! :lol:


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, I know that I got a new camera, but I jd


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Coming along good man, looking really cool!


----------



## Vegar

Looking great:thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Talk about leaving finger prints on your model!  Trying new things doesn't always work out the way we imagine, does it Scott? Like you said tho, at least now you know how _not_ to do it :thumbsup:

Boy, that Talladega body looks 'faster' than the Torino body-- the subtle little differences. Fuel tank vent looks awesome on the Torino-- did you putty it, smooth it in? Nice little detail :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Schwinnster said:


> Talk about leaving finger prints on your model!  Trying new things doesn't always work out the way we imagine, does it Scott? Like you said tho, at least now you know how _not_ to do it :thumbsup:
> 
> Boy, that Talladega body looks 'faster' than the Torino body-- the subtle little differences. Fuel tank vent looks awesome on the Torino-- did you putty it, smooth it in? Nice little detail :thumbsup::thumbsup:


To be "period correct", the overflow tube was just a metal tube that ran out a hole in the body and was covered by a piece of sheet metal that was pop riveted over it. No smoothing or putty jobs back at this point in NASCAR racing. There was, obviously, some aerodynamic work being done. The door handles were removed with a piece of metal again, pop riveted over the hole. The rear bumper edges had a piece of sheet metal formed over the ends of them to blend them into the body. Flush mounted grills, slopped front hood extensions, flush mounted rear glass and things like that but it was no ways near the slick things they run now days.

Scott has done a great job of building these cars so far. They really do look period correct. Hard to believe these are only his second and third race car models.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks alot for the comments, guys. It being Valentine's Day, I am "hoping" to get some time to work on these again today, but we'll see - I do have to take my dear wife out to dinner. But I do appreciate your comments. 

Regarding the fuel vent, it was not puttied or anything - I just cut it straight using a saw, then glued it on - when you look at the pics of the real one, there were flanges on the side where it was riveted on - I didn't go that far with it, but it is solidly on there without any gaps or anything, so I guess it does kinda blend.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, the decals for the tires fid


----------



## scottnkat

And just so you can see, here's how the resin tire/wheeld


----------



## Vegar

Looking great Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The headers in the Torino are really, really bad but you did a good job of coming up with a way to make them look much nicer. If you want to do it, and it wouldn't take long, sand them down just a little bit more, find a thin piece of flat stock and add the mounting flange back on them! The original flange is way to thick scale wise as you know so I would think that a piece of .030 or maybe even .020 would do the job. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> Looking great Scott:thumbsup:


I second that Scott! All that _'work'_ making those resin wheels/tires certainly paid off! Talladega looks great :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys. If I hadn't d


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, both bodies have now had thed


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking great, Scott. Keep up the good work. I think you are really diggin' doing these stock cars.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I finally finished touching up everything on the chassd


----------



## scottnkat

As I was putting the grills and bumpers on, I noticed that d


----------



## scottnkat

These cars will have hood pins on them, and not the molded od


----------



## CorvairJim

Doggone it, I hate those setbacks like the glue sopt on the roof! I just Dullcoted my "Flying Tigers" tribute Corvair roadster last night and the flat black paint marker I used to touch up one of the shark jaw decals bled. That's what I get for rushing the process - I had only applied the touch-up less than an hour before spraying the Dullcote. Now I'll have to touch that up with dome decanted olive drab spray paint OVER the Dullcote! 

A suggestion: Before you respray the roof, see how the "43" decal lines up and if it'll cover the damaged area. It looks doubtful, but it's worth a shot if it'll save you the work.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the suggestion - I actually tried that last night. Unfortunately, it's right smack dab in the middle of the roof, so it's not covered and it shows between the two numbers. Oh, well - it just means that the Torino will be finished before the Talladega.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I repainted the roof of the Talladega. Of coud


----------



## CorvairJim

Looks good, buddy! These little setbacks happen every so often, and we can't let them slow up down much. OK, so you lost a couple of days on it. No big thing, right? It looks good to me.


----------



## s.moe

Scott.... I have to say,, I really impressed on how Great these build's are turning out,, For them to be only your Second/third Nascar build's.....Their really looking Great....I can't wait to see them with the Decal's on and in one of your famous Display Case setting's....

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Moe and Jim. I appreciate the comments. I'll be decalling the Torino soon. I have newer decals and some from the original Talladega kit. Between the two, I have enough decals to do them both, but the one set is old and has yellowed - I'll be using them, but will try to get them as good as I can. You'll all see the posts once I get them going.


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, since you mentioned it, here'd


----------



## scottnkat

Also, my wife stopped by the dollar store today. She picked up a package of 24 mini clothespins and a pack of 75 stirrer sticks. She then used her hot glue gun to give me something to use while painting. Sorry for the bad pic - I guess thed


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Lucky is the man whose wife understands his passion for his hobby, what a cool idea there Kathi!

Scott, being a Petty fan all of my life, I am truly impressed by your skills on these cars. You would have a hard time convincing people that you are new to stock car building. These things have turned out to be VERY cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, try a small decal from the Talladega decal sheet before you dunk them all under water. If it starts to crack and go to pieces, spray the sheet with a couple of light coats of clear lacquer and let it dry before you use the sheet. This will keep the decals from coming apart. Just cut up close to the decals and they will still lift right off in the water.

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Looking great Scott-- especially knowing about all the 'little' fixes you've made-- and _had_ to make. Nice repair on that roof!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice when pipes actually look like pipes 

Cool idea Kat-- glueing those stirrer sticks to the clothespins.:thumbsup: I've used clothespins for some time, for clamping glued pieces as well as holding parts for painting.....








Don't have those stirrer stick handles on mine tho..... I prefer getting paint on my hand too


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, the torino looks great ,nice pitch to front ,just right--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, all the decals used on the Torino shown above were from the old sheet. I figured I'd save the newer better decals for the Talladega. So far it hasn't been too bad. Thank you for the comments - from a stock car fan such as yourself, it means alot. 

John, thanks for your comments. From such a great scratchbuilder as yourself, that's high praise. Also, that's a great idea sanding down the fronts of the clothespins so they have a point instead of an overhang - I'm gonna have to modify a few like that. 

Dom, thank you as well - if you've been reading this whole long thread, then you know this Torino was definitely not done in my comfort zone, so I appreciate your comments, too. I hope you get to feeling better. 

There are some things I would do differently if I were doing this again, but overall I am glad with how it is turning out and I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Schwinnster

These racers are fun to build, but sure is a lot to them, eh Scott?  
I aint complainin' tho..... I love it:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> this Torino was definitely not done in my comfort zone, QUOTE]
> 
> Building out of your comfort zone is what makes you a better modeler though and this has been proven to be true for you already. You have scratchbuilt things and resin cast parts and tried new building methods and even new subjects on these two cars and that, my friend, is what it is all about.


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - brief summary:d


----------



## scottnkat

If you wanted to know how the Td


----------



## scottnkat

Actually, now that I've posted that pic with the big 7up logo on the back, it got me thinking - hmmm... red and blue - Richard Petty had a few cars with those colors - maybe the next one will have to be a two tone...


----------



## Schwinnster

*Top notch Scott* :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great pics of a great build. Cool when you do one like that-- knowing all those new things you tried for the first time are in that build, and you ask yourself, _"Did I really do that?"_  Yeah, you did 'em Buddy, and you did a great job doing them.

So you're gonna do _another_ Petty car?


----------



## scottnkat

John, I will do another Petty car eventually. But first I need a break so I can do some other stuff. Not sure exactly what my next project will be, but I will be doing something different.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Actually, now that I've posted that pic with the big 7up logo on the back, it got me thinking - hmmm... red and blue - Richard Petty had a few cars with those colors - maybe the next one will have to be a two tone...


He also had some blue and WHITE cars before that STP Day-glo Red came along!

Mo


----------



## Vegar

Awesome cars Scott


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> He also had some blue and WHITE cars before that STP Day-glo Red came along!
> 
> Mo


And there was one with a black top (not a vinyl roof)

Thanks, for all the comments, everyone. I appreciate it. The Talladega is being worked on tonight after I get done taking my dear wife out to dinner - yay! We get a date night!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> And there was one with a black top (not a vinyl roof)


Correct, it was black texture paint.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, the Talladega is done. Once agd


----------



## Vegar

That looks really great, Scott Great build:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Vegar - I appreciate it. Now to decide what I am doing next....


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, here's a pic of the three Petty cars together - I cropped this from a larger pic of the room, but it at least shows them okay:
d


----------



## Vegar

Nice


----------



## CorvairJim

Scott, you're 3 for 3 with your Richard Petty machines! Since you've done a couple of his Fords, now you have to give us Chevy fans equal time by doing one of his '77 STP Monte Carlos too!


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, I actually have a Monte Carlo kit that I am planning on converting. First, though, I need a break from racecars. I'm considering doing a couple of Hurst Olds cars next - the '69 and the '72. While looking up pics of those, I found that the '72 was also a pace car, which would mean that I could start posting pics in my old pace car thread again along with the other pace cars I did. I was not too happy with how the last pace car ended up - I was too rushed at the end, so it would be good to have something else in there instead.


----------



## Schwinnster

Wow Scott! So, which one is your favorite?  Very cool display-- the three *43's*  Kinda like-- _fast, faster, and fastest!_:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Can't believe it's over......


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've decided on d


----------



## scottnkat

Schwinnster said:


> Wow Scott! So, which one is your favorite?  Very cool display-- the three *43's*  Kinda like-- _fast, faster, and fastest!_:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Can't believe it's over......


John, I'll tell ya - I think the Torino is my favorite simply because of the amount of work that went into that one. Probably half that car was scratched by me in some manner - I have never had that much of myself put into a model (quite literally, if we're going to include the hunk of finger-meat!). The better kit is the Lindberg one, for sure. In fact, it was so nice, I actually ordered another one off evil-bay that I will use to make molds of important parts and eventually turn into the '66 car.


----------



## scottnkat

Kathi's got her Cougar pd


----------



## Schwinnster

Looking forward to seeing what you do with those Oldsmobiles Scott. Whatta ya mean ya _"..can't do anything straight box stock..."_ ? Aint nothing wrong with that!  Can make for a prolonged build, but hey, it's worth it!:thumbsup:

Kathi's Cougar is looking good. Can't wait to see it in it's new paint, and hope she's feeling better soon. Been there with the back.......

Really appreciate you showing the 'good, and the bad' with your builds. After seeing the Lindy Petty car kit, I've been seeing a red version of the same car by Lindy-- another driver, maybe raced against The King. Was at the LHS yesterday and thought about buying it.


----------



## DOM-19

Scott ,looking what you finished so far the end result will be great--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, John. I appreciate the kind words. Nobody's perfect (least of all, me) so I don't mind showing the boo boos along with the successes. Hopefully someone can learn from my mistakes. 

Your idea of a red '64 Plymouth sounds great. I'm not sure who drove a red one back then, but I am sure somebody must have. We do have some NASCAR fans here and I am sure they can tell us who it was. It's a good kit - actually much better than either the Polar Lights Talladega or the AMT Torino.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Dom. I appreciate it and I hope I don't disappoint you.


----------



## CorvairJim

Uh, Scott, I hate to have to tell you this, but those big, thick, clunky hood pins on the 72's hood? They aren't hood pins as such but rather chrome twist locks on the 1:1 car. And on the 1:1 car they DO look kinda big, thick, and clunky. Here's a link to the magazine ad for the car which shows them pretty well: 

http://www.hurstolds.com/protos/72odd4.JPG 

Personally, I think I'd just sand them down in back some so that they fit more flush with the surface of the hood and leave them at that, but that's just me. 

I have the AMT kit up in my workroom and have been thinking for some time about breaking it out. I've also thought about picking up the Revell '72, so I'll be following both of these builds pretty closely.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, poo! Thanks for that info, Jim. Better to know now than after I had painted that hood. Time to get all that filler out now. I appreciate your input very much.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I have a comparison of d


----------



## Vegar

I had a AMT Olds 442 many years ago, and the engine had the same visible rockers, but i dont remeber if it had the crank details... Still have the intake with carb, aircleaner and RamAir hoses in my parts box

Great looking engines:thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Well, poo! Thanks for that info, Jim. Better to know now than after I had painted that hood. Time to get all that filler out now. I appreciate your input very much.


I'm glad I could help, especially before it was too late! I only became aware of this bit of trivia by watching "Pinks" on Speed Channel a couple of years ago, when a metallic orange Cutlass Supreme with a 442 hood had that hood blow open down near the traps. Seems he didn't have the twist locks secured properly! It made a real mess of that original (not a reproduction!) fiberglass 442 hood when it slammed back onto the windshield header! As I recall, the guy still won the heat...

Those engines look like they're coming right along. Good to see that you went with the 4-speed on the Revell engine. After all, that second "4" does stand for "4-Speed"! (For anyone who doesn't know, 4-barrel carb, 4-speed trans, dual exhaust=442)


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks - I actually knew where the "442" came from, but it's nice to share with others that don't know. 

I did dig out the putty from the hood last night - thanks again for letting me know before the paint went on! :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

I like to post trivia like that. You may know it already, but there are some younger guys on this thread that might not. It's up to us (relatively) older guys to school the young pups in the important thinmgs in life! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Very true, Jim. You feel free to post any trivia in this thread that you want to.


----------



## scottnkat

And we have an update from Damien with the Prowlers. The rear suspensions have been built for both, then engines have been mounted in the chassis, and we're getting something that looks like a car now. The AMT kit he has been working has many more suspension parts than the Revell kit. If you're buying for a kid's first car, get the Revell one. If you are comfortable with building models, the AMT ond
d


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, back to the two Oldsmobiles...
d


----------



## scottnkat

I've also got the paint on d


----------



## scottnkat

And an update from Kathi:

She has finished priming the Cougar and0900a.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Scott.....I'm just curious, Is the '72 Revell kit a 1/24 or a 1/25 scale kit...I can't make it out on the box, in your photo.....And those engines look sharp all wired up.....

MOE


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Kathi....I'm glad to see that your feeling well enough to start back on the Cougar......I'm looking forward to see'in more pic's of it's progress, as time goes on....

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, it says that it's 1/25 scale


----------



## s.moe

Thank's,, Scott....LOL....My old eye's just can't make out small print anymore......But they can still see a couple of nice build's when they see them....:thumbsup:

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Moe - you're always a gentleman.


----------



## CorvairJim

All of these builds look great so far! I need to see if Kathi can talk my wife Rose into trying her hand at a model herself. I know I have some kits in my stash that she likes (Lindberg Dodge Caravan, AMT Datsun 280ZX) that I might never get around to building myself... Unless she asks me to build them for her, that is! 

(P.S. - What color does Kathi have in mind for the Cougar?)


----------



## scottnkat

Kathi says thank you for the comments, Moe and Jim. To answer your quetsion, she is going to paint it a metallic burgundy color similar to the old color that it used to have.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Kat took advantage of the sun todd


----------



## CorvairJim

Well done - Sporty and elegant at the same time. Works for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That's a great looking color. Love the half vinyl top as well. Will she be trying BMF on this car?


----------



## Schwinnster

Interesting differences on those Prowler chassis's Scott. Specifically the radiators and front ends. Are they both supposed to be the same year/model? Both looking good tho..... :thumbsup: to you & Damien.

Revell Olds engine looks great!

Sweet paint on Kat's Cougar :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, wife,s couger came out real good ,paint job looks perfect.--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Jim, Mo, John, and Dom! Kathi says thank you guys for the comments. Kathi's rather pleased with the car. Mo, she is hesitant to use BMF and is planning on painting the trim - I offered to help, but so far she says no. We'll see


----------



## scottnkat

John, the boxes don't state which years the Prowlers are supposed to be - they may well be different years.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Kathi has been hard at word


----------



## scottnkat

Well, the engines ard


----------



## CorvairJim

A couple of Rockin' Rockets there, Scott! They both look great.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, tonight was working on the '69 night, d


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Gen put her second coat on the intd


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, an update from Kad


----------



## Vegar

Many nice projects here:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, Vegar - we're coming along


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I started to do the Bare Metal Foild


----------



## scottnkat

Now comes an important part. You want tod


----------



## CorvairJim

Great job on the BMF tutorial, Scott. You made it very clear and concise. I've never had too much trouble with BMF, except when I get a sheet where the adhesive is weak... which has been the last three sheets I've bought! One thing I do differently is that I cut the foil to size directly on the main sheet instead of cutting the backing along with it. Then I just peel the piece of foil off of the backing sheet. I find that this makes it easier to store the rest of the foil in the original envelope.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm with Jim, I cut my foil on the backing paper rather than cut the backing paper off as well. I also use a Q-Tip to burnish my foil down into place. This not only prevents me from snagging the foil with the point of the toothpick, which I've done on a couple of occasions, but it also helps to bring a bit of a shine to the foil while I am burnishing it into place. 

I use small pieces to go around the windshield and back glass as well, just long enough and wide enough to do the top, bottom and both side trim pieces. When you are doing a contest model, (I don't do contests) you will want to cut one large rectangle, larger than the windshield and/or back glass and trim out the middle of the BMF where the window will go so that there are no seams in your foil. Makes it look better for the judges.

Very nice tutorial, Scott. Good clear pictures and a clear and consise description. Two thumbs up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, very good talk on "bmf" i have some but never used it yet? Been only building for about 6 months, so i had have a lot of learning to do ?every build is a diff. Problem thats how you learn , i made copies of your talk on bmf so when i,m ready to use it i can read your article for a reference, i will post mon. The "plymouth prowler" i am am completing ,this car had a tricky front end ,good post scott---dom


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys, and those are great suggestions. I was hoping that others would chime in, so I am glad you did. 

Dom, I am glad this was helpful for you. Which Prowler are you building? The AMT or the Revell? Damien and I are building those two so I was wondering which you were doing.


----------



## Schwinnster

Great tutorial Scott. It's one thing to say "You just have to do the BMF to learn how..." but showing pics, with explanations for each step, really has to help those who've never done it. I know for myself, the thought of slipping with the knife and putting a cut in an otherwise completed paint job can be quite daunting, but illustrated, step by step, tutorials like yours can really ease some of those fears.

BTW, I just found out that X-acto makes #11 blades in stainless steel. I couldn't find #11's at the LHS, and when the nice lady showed me them, she asked if I wanted the regular ones or the stainless ones. Maybe 50 cents more than the regular ones. I've always had a problem with the very tip of the regular #11's break off after just a little careful cutting, but I've been using the stainless blade for a little over a week before the tip finally snapped off. Not a concern with doing things like BMF, but for other uses, it does seem the stainless blades are well worth the very minor increase in price.


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, the prower was a revell, taking pictures today & posting mon. --working on a revell 32 ford 5 window coupe,will build coupe not highboy, comes with two engines will build both & keep other in my car parts box .after that maybe a 49 merc.---dom


----------



## scottnkat

John, that's good to hear about the stainless steel blades - I'll have to keep an eye out for them. 

Dom, I'll be looking forward to seeing your Prowler, as well as your upcoming builds!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, you have seen the interior of the '69 - now it's d


----------



## DOM-19

Scott woodgrain looks good ,how did you do it ,looks real,dont worry about rubber bands ,it just gave me new idea--dom


----------



## scottnkat

I wish I could take credit for a wonderful woodgrain paint job, Dom, but the kit actually came with the woodgrain decals. It was what gave me the idea of making the woodgrain decals for the '69 interior. It agree - it does look pretty good.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I have a few updates for everyone.d


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve has an update for everyone d


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, I have an update on the two Oldsd


----------



## CorvairJim

Everything looks great! Both Olds interiors look like you shrunk down the 1:1 cars. Only two things jumped out at me: 1) You might want to pick out your lug nuts with a dab of silver paint on the tip of a toothpick, and 2) I have to wonder about the replacement spark plug wires in otherwise stock-appearing cars. This is NOT meant as criticism. It's a reflection of how I would have done it. They're YOUR models, so by all means you can use aftermarked plug wires if you want to! 

(BTW: I hate to tell you this, but your lovely daughter has sprouted fuzzy bunny ears! )


----------



## scottnkat

Yes, Jim, I was planning on picking out the lugnuts on the wheels. This is what I meant by "almost done" (I guess I should have clarified that, huh?). But thank you for that suggestion - it was a wonderful suggestion if I hadn't already been thinking about it, but it is a wonderful reminder as it is. 

Unfortunately, I didn't have any black plug wires that were already done. The last time I tried using my wire to make my own, I ended up with a hunk of skin on top of one of the distributors. You are correct, of course, and sometime I will have to figure out how I will do that in the future - maybe on my next build. 

Gennie loves those ears!! I asked her if she wanted to take them off for the picture, but she said, "No - I like them." 

More coming later...


----------



## scottnkat

And here is Kat's final update on her Cougad


----------



## scottnkat

If anyone is interested, Kathi's next build will be of the sailing ship Bon Homme Richard. She has been wanting to get started on this for months, but has been denying herself until she finished up the Cougar.


----------



## scottnkat

Gen has an update - her body is nod


----------



## scottnkat

Well, these two Oldsmobiles are coming ald


----------



## CorvairJim

It's pretty easy to tell from the two engine pictures which one has the newer tooling. The AMT '69 goes all the way back to the 60's while the Revell '72 is relatively recent. So much more and better detail. It does look like AMT did a nice job with the radiator wall header, though. I haven't seen too many models of cars of that vintage with full A/C systams like the Revell '72 has. A nice touch, especially in a convertible!

Kat's Big Cat looks great, and it's obvious that Gen was paying attention when you showed her how to paint - the job on the Merc looks flawless! :thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Kathi's Cougar looks pretty dang good and your two Oldsmobubbles are looking really nice as well. I have one of the new tool '72's, I always thought those gold and white cars were great looking paint schemes. 

I agree with Jim on the fact that Gen was really paying attention when you showed her how to paint, her '49 is really fine! For a minute there when I first looked at the pic of her in her bunny ears, I thought you had posted a picture of Janis Joplin building a model car. Okay Scott, you can explain to Gen who Janis Joplin is now, :lol:. For those of you who may not be familiar with Janis, she liked to wear feather boa's and hats with feathers in them when she was in her "Pearl" character.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys.

Kat explained about Janis to the kids - was easy - all she had to do was say, "Janis is the one who sings Mercedes Benz and Me and Bobby McGee"


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I am calling the Oldsmobiles done. Hd


----------



## scottnkat

And here's the '72:
d


----------



## RoseKilla

Very nice, they came out great, was gonna buy that 72 convert earlier today, seeing yours i just might be picing it up

nice job, hope i can have a few come out as well as yours

also good job on the cougar, i love that color


----------



## CorvairJim

Two more winners, Scott. I wish I could knock out great models as quickly as you do!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang, dude, those things are both absolutely fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys!!! I appreciate it. :wave:

It's too bad you guys can't quite see the paint the way it really looks. I used that Testor's lacquer and it's got a kinda opalescent finish to it. I think the one that shows it best is the top pic of the '69 - see how the white kinda fades colors depending on where the light is falling? The nice thing is that the shine comes through the decals too, so they have kind of a glow to them too.


----------



## scottnkat

At the request of my son, Stephen, I am starting to bd


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I am starting a new Petty car - I will be trying my hand at the '68 Roadrunner. I will be using the AMT Roadrunner kit:
d


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I sanded off the "GTX" logo that was molded onto the fender. Looks like the door handles are staying on this one. Not looking too bad so far...
d


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I did get started on the rollcage for the Rod


----------



## CorvairJim

I'd never seen the blue and white car before... Man, that one's sharp! Most guys who know NASCAR from the 60's are familiar with the one with the black top. For what it's worth, just to be different my vote would be for the blue and white car. As you say, you could always do two of them - you set the precident with the two '69 Fords, right?

One thing to look at: The B-pillar parallels the vent window post. Yours has the door glass narrowing at the top. The pillars need to be parallel since they're the track the window rides in when rolled up or down. The doors have full window frames. I'm wondering if the 2-door sedan body that the Petty car was based on shared the roof panel with the 2-door hardtop body that the model has...


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, you are doing some fantastic paint jobs, the merc. Looks great also the olds. Paint look great,you are deff. Spending some time on paint job,s---dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, to keep those GTX emblems from ghosting back in through the paint, cover that area with a thin layer of glue. Let it dry completely and then sand it back smooth.

Great subject matter, I love the Petty Mopars. Notice that the front is extremely low and the back is not. Also, notice how the front bumper is tucker up agains the sides of the fenders. The Petty boys did a lot of "massaging" to this particular car.

There were actually several different blue and white paint jobs on the 60's era Petty cars.

Looking forward to this one.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

CorvairJim said:


> One thing to look at: The B-pillar parallels the vent window post. Yours has the door glass narrowing at the top. The pillars need to be parallel since they're the track the window rides in when rolled up or down. The doors have full window frames. I'm wondering if the 2-door sedan body that the Petty car was based on shared the roof panel with the 2-door hardtop body that the model has...


Thanks for that - I hadn't noticed it, but you're right. I'm gonna re-do those. Thanks for that, Jim!


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> Scott, to keep those GTX emblems from ghosting back in through the paint, cover that area with a thin layer of glue. Let it dry completely and then sand it back smooth.
> 
> Great subject matter, I love the Petty Mopars. Notice that the front is extremely low and the back is not. Also, notice how the front bumper is tucker up agains the sides of the fenders. The Petty boys did a lot of "massaging" to this particular car.
> 
> There were actually several different blue and white paint jobs on the 60's era Petty cars.
> 
> Looking forward to this one.
> 
> Mo


Thanks for that hint about the emblems. I just realized (well, it was pointed out to me) that although the box says '68 Roadrunner, I actually have the body from the '69 GTX (I couldn't tell the difference). So I do have some more body "massaging" to do before I can start any paint at all. But no worries - the grill, bumpers, etc are for the '68 so I am good that way.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

'68's had round side marker lights, '69's had the rectangular ones.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo - these marker lights are being filled as the Petty cars didn't have them at all. But there's another way to tell the difference. I have been sanding the GTX trim from off the body around the wheel wells and across the bottom - it's starting to look more "plain" now. I'll see about posting pics later.


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Thanks for that - I hadn't noticed it, but you're right. I'm gonna re-do those. Thanks for that, Jim!


No problem. Glad I could help. I like it when folks point out things like that to me before it's too late to do anything about it. You do great models, so I thought you'd want to get that detail right. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Well, first we'll have an update on Gend


----------



## scottnkat

And now for a Petty car update:d


----------



## Schwinnster

Didn't know Petty ran a Roadrunner Scott. Nice looking cars-- both versions, but the black topped one sure has a cool rake to it. 

Nice work on the B pillar-- now that Jim helped you get them in right, you'll have to put some windows in-- halfway wound up  Nice scratched up rollcage as well:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm thinking that by '68 the interior panels were gone. I'm pretty sure that the cage bars were curved out into the door cavity by this time but I'm still checking on that, I will let you know what I find, Scott.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

well, no pics yet, but I can tell ya what I have been doing. You d


----------



## scottnkat

71 Charger 500 said:


> I'm thinking that by '68 the interior panels were gone. I'm pretty sure that the cage bars were curved out into the door cavity by this time but I'm still checking on that, I will let you know what I find, Scott.
> 
> Mo


I know by '69 the interior panels were gone and the cage was caved out. But I saw a pic of a '67 that still had the interior panels. I could not find a pic of the inside of the '68 car at all, so I am just making a guess on this one. Do let me know what you find out


----------



## CorvairJim

Those B-pillars look much better now. As to Schwinnster's comment about whether Petty ran a Road Runner in '68, as I recall he would run whichever model designation the factory decided he should run at a given track. If he said it was a Road Runner, then by gosh it WAS a Road Runner, at least that week. Then if someone at corporate decided that a GTX would go over better at the next track they went to, VOILA! Next week the same car was called a GTX! Since they had the same body (as did the Satellite), they could do that.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Those B-pillars look much better now. As to Schwinnster's comment about whether Petty ran a Road Runner in '68, as I recall he would run whichever model designation the factory decided he should run at a given track. If he said it was a Road Runner, then by gosh it WAS a Road Runner, at least that week. Then if someone at corporate decided that a GTX would go over better at the next track they went to, VOILA! Next week the same car was called a GTX! Since they had the same body (as did the Satellite), they could do that.


Yuppers, yur right, Jim. Corporate did that kind of stuff a lot back then.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> I know by '69 the interior panels were gone and the cage was caved out. But I saw a pic of a '67 that still had the interior panels. I could not find a pic of the inside of the '68 car at all, so I am just making a guess on this one. Do let me know what you find out


Yeah, that's is what I've found so far as well. Hard to believe I can't find a pic of a '68 Plymouth NA$CAR race car interior.


----------



## Schwinnster

I went looking for pics of NASCAR interiors from '68, and like Mo, didn't have much luck finding anything, but....... Check out this link: http://www.legendarycollectorcars.com/featured-vehicles/race-cars/richard-petty-race-cars/richard-petty-race-car-1957-oldsmobile/ Petty's 1957 Oldsmobile stock car racer. More pics at the Legendary Collector Cars link, as well as some very cool info. He had trap doors put in the floor pan, opened and closed by cables, so he could check the condition of the tires _during a race!:_ They also made the roof removable so they could race it in the convertible class.

Don't know if I'll ever get around to doing a resin model, but if I ever do, I _gotta_ build a replica of this!


----------



## scottnkat

Yep, John, I feel pretty much the same. I'd love to do one of the resin '57 Olds models up like this, but juts cannot afford $70 for a kit right now. It's a pretty sweet car.


----------



## scottnkat

Not much of an update, but I wanted to let d


----------



## scottnkat

hopefully more tomorrow...


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I found that the chassis pan was mostly covered d


----------



## scottnkat

And Genevieve has an update, too!!
d


----------



## CorvairJim

Remind Gen not to rush her projects. Take the time to do a job that she can be proud of. We've all seen the kind of model she's capable of doing when she takes the time to do it right. There's no need to rush one model through to completion just to get it done. If she wants, she can set it aside and take the time on the contest entry.


----------



## scottnkat

Time for a Bat-update:

The body is done being sanded andd


----------



## scottnkat

I was able to get some more infod


----------



## scottnkat

The GTX trim has been fully removed and the car body has been primered. It's coming along and is almost ready for paint:
d


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, the 68 Runner would have still had the interior door panels and of course the window cranks. I can't see it having a floor pan that covered the drive shaft, with suspension travel, I just don't see how that could have worked. I know it had a lot of the floor covered with sheet metal but I just can't see that working over the driveshaft. Can you show me the picture that you used for reference on that?

Thanks, Mo.


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, I thought the same thing, which is why I did it how I did in the first place. However, I found someone that knows the Pettys and this is what they sent me just today after I showed them my most recent update:

And the answer IS...full pan. The only one I could get a hold of was Patty (Kyle's wife) and she put me on to Larry. The 1968 Roadrunner had a full pan that went from one side of the car to the other, not only covering the drive shaft tunnel but the area under the trunk as well. The leaf spring area and rear axle were cut out for spring travel and only the bottom of the early crude fuel cell showed under the car.

So no picture to show - only the memory of one of the guys that worked at the shop back in the day.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Wow, that is really strange! Just doesn't seem like that would work at all. Cool model though, Scott, I'm diggin' it!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I did find this shot of the rear pan under the 68 Runner.http://www.randyayersmodeling.com/m...start=30&sid=5ab7eeffb5f9c776b97f50d0223528f0


----------



## scottnkat

Ooh, nice photo!! But damn! I made that fuel cell and if I do it like that, then the fuel cell won't show!! So many decisions with this car, I tell ya!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yeah, do you do it the way you want to or do it to match a certain picture or what? Ultimately, you have to be the one to like it. That's how I view it anyhow.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've been tryid


----------



## scottnkat

Gen has an update in her own words:
d


----------



## scottnkat

Here's where we are with the d


----------



## Schwinnster

Cool info on the Petty car-- that _is_ weird about that belly pan covering up the driveshaft tho....

Love Gen's blue Merc, with the darker blue interior:thumbsup:

_Really_ love the paint on the Batmobile-- that is sweet!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, John - I appreciate it, and so will Gen when she reads your comment


----------



## scottnkat

Damien has been doing some work od


----------



## scottnkat

And the chassis is done for now. I had to d


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


>


Just looking at the mechanic's pants leg's reflection in the sheetmetal behind the right rear wheel, my guess is that it was left unpainted. Do you have any Testor's Aluminum Metalizer? Also, be sure to look at the small pieces blending the bumper into the quarter panel and blanking out the license plate pocket. Not to be a "Rivet Counter", but will you be adding all those rivets?


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the suggestion, Jim, but no, I won't be adding the rivets at all. Trying to do that would make my eyesight all wonky! :freak:


----------



## DOM-19

Hey scott the two prowler,s look good ,i like the two blacks ,red int. Gray int. Looks good,will have 32 ford on mon. Working on a '49 merc. Most all builds have there flays -some dont make any sense how they fit there parts --dom h


----------



## Schwinnster

Scott, on the Petty car, any problem fitting the rearend/driveshaft in, with that belly pan in place? 

Prowlers are looking good. Sure wish they would have come up with a more attractive front bumper system tho.....


----------



## scottnkat

John, I will let you know (I know, I am bad - I've been test fitting everything from the interior rollcage to the chassis into the body, but I haven't even tried the rear end yet - It just got painted last night, so we will see.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, the Petty engine is coming along. Here's how it is so far...
d


----------



## scottnkat

One thing that this Roadrunner model is missing is shock ad


----------



## scottnkat

We need to take the four remaining small tubes and drill a sd


----------



## scottnkat

Gen started putting on the trim - yes, she is getting to d


----------



## CorvairJim

I just made similar shocks for the Firebird I finished a few weeks ago. Silly me lost the ones from the kit! I didn't think about using paper clips - I just used some little stubs of Plastruct rod I had lying around.


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, I knew I had gotten the idea somewhere, but I for the life of me could not remember where! It must have been from your build. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Schwinnster

Cool idea for making shocks Scott. I've done something like Jim did, using two different sizes of styrene tubing, the smaller size sliding inside the larger one- the body of the shock. Coolest part is the adjustablity- not just lengthwise, but also the top and bottom mounting eyes can be rotated to line up with the mounts on the frame/axle


----------



## scottnkat

Well, heck, John - then maybe it was your post that put the idea in my head. I honestly have no idea where that came from, but it is apparent that great minds think alike - and you're right - the adjustability is great.


----------



## CorvairJim

I'm pretty sure I never posted a "How-To" on it. I just went ahead and did what was necessary to get the thing finished and to the customer on time. I'll gladly pass credit along to Schwinnster for being your inspiration on this one, although I have done it before myself.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I have an update now. The engine is sitting in the engindf


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup::thumbsup: I sure hope you're going to display this Petty car with a mirror underneath it Scott! Shocks look awesome, and you really nailed the sheet metal look on that belly pan. 

Shame nobody will ever see them again  Kidding!


----------



## CorvairJim

The undercarriage looks great so far, Scott, and those shocks look better than any kit-sourced units ever would have. I wonder about the firewall, though: Did the firewall in the race car still have all of the factory hardware attached to it?


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, to answer your question, here is my resolution to that:
s


----------



## scottnkat

Also, I have decided which version sd


----------



## CorvairJim

Uh, the white & blue one?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

If I remember correctly, Scott, the roof number on this version is offset to the drivers side.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

You are correct, Mo - it is offset on this version.


----------



## CorvairJim

Kep sweatin' the details, Scott... We've come to expect nothing less out of you!


----------



## scottnkat

Just in case anyone doesn't know about the offset number on the roof,d


----------



## CorvairJim

Uh, can we file this under "Oops"? This most recent photo shows the blue paint on the decklid reaching all the way to the back window...


----------



## scottnkat

Dang it! Nice catch, Jim - okay, back to the spray booth this car goes!! Thanks for that!!


----------



## Schwinnster

Hard to believe that blue on the decklid is the same blue on the sides-- but obviously it's in bright sunshine, while the side is in shade. 

There oughta be a law-- reference pics should show _everything_, from _all angles_!


----------



## scottnkat

Okay - body paint has been addressed and the body is now sitting in the dehydrator - I'll post pics when it is able to be handled again - thanks again for the catch!

And yes, I totally agree - there should be nice 3/4 angle reference photos of all cars from all angles and color corrected so our builds can all be correct!!  Well, at least my builds can be correct...


----------



## scottnkat

tjghjhgj


----------



## scottnkat

And here's an update on the body - I repainted the space between the trunk and the rear window in the blue that it was supposed to be. It's drying now...


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, the running gear is about all done - yes, the chassis is sitting on it's tires now. Does anyone else get excited when you finally put the wheels on and find that all four tires actually touch the ground? I love that feeling!!
g


----------



## scottnkat

gfghf


----------



## Dadvball

Love the old Cop car! Tell her she did a great job. I can't wait to see the #43 done. Looks great so far.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments - I'll share this with Gen when I see her tomorrow (she's already in bed).


----------



## CorvairJim

Gen's Merc looks GREAT! Not only that, but we now have te answer to the age-old question: "Car 54, where are you"? (And I'll leave it up to you, Scott, to explain that to her! )

The latest Pettymobile looks great so far too. I'm always more than happy to pass along those little discrepencies that I catch if I can before te project gets too far along to fix them. I hope the guys on here will do the same for me! Your interior is phenominal. Abasic 7-point cage looks so flimsy compared to the steel cages they drive in today, but that's te way it was 45 years ago. No radio gear, no second ignition box on the dashboard. You captured the look, Scott. My fingers are too fat to work with the photoetched seatbelt hardware. Is the padding on the roll bars electrical tape?


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> .... yes, the chassis is sitting on it's tires now. Does anyone else get excited when you finally put the wheels on and find that all four tires actually touch the ground? I love that feeling!!


 Yep! I know that feeling _exactly_ Scott!-- and it's a good one.
For awhile there, I'd set them on a piece of felt, so that one tire that was up in the air wouldn't be noticed  
Not a problem with model airplanes

Love the 'blue & whites' btw......... both of them:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Yep, I used electrical tape to make the padding on the rollbars. I'd not tried it before but had heard of it, so I tried it out.


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve was happy to read your comments today, guys. She has a big smile on her face and she has already started her next project. She will be putting seatbelts on her next car and she is excited about that.


----------



## scottnkat

Nothing much to post on the Petty car - I am doing the BMF work - it is slow going and I am not that great at it.


----------



## RoseKilla

Gen's Car 54 looks great, excellent job, will show Cyla Tomarrow


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, that will make her happy - she loves reading the comments that people post and she's been watching your daughter's build as well.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Genevieve has started her next project:
ghe moves along.


----------



## scottnkat

And the '68 Roadrunner is getting there...

I've done the BMF around the windows, installed the windows, put on the hood pins on the trunk and the cover over the front of the engine compartment. Tomorrow are the hood's hood pins and maybe we can finally get around to mounting the body g


----------



## CorvairJim

The GTX is looking better all the time. You sure did your research on this one, and that's a hallmark of someone who truly takes his hobby (or anything elas for that matter) seriously. I agree - If it's worth doing, it's worth doing well. 

I'm looking forward to seeing how Gen does on the '64 Impala. I have one of those in my workroom waiting for the inspiration for me to build it. I've done the old AMT '64 Impala coupe a couple of times and I hear the Revell kit is better than that one by far.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Well Scott, you know I dig cars of The King, especially the Mopars, so you know I am really diggin' this one! You've done a fantastic job on it. I love the dual shocks and the "tin work" under the hood and on the body.


----------



## CorvairJim

I agree with the Charger-man - "The King" will always be "The King"! Juat as "The Man" will always be "The Man"... On which subject, I can't wait to see what you can do with one of Dale's cars (just not the #15 Bud Moore T-Birds, at least not right off the bat!).


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Jim and Mo! I appreciate it. 

Sorry, but no plans to do any Earnhardt cars at this time. I still have a half dozen more Petty cars to finish.


----------



## scottnkat

Gen has decided to do a red and white two-tone intg


----------



## scottnkat

And the Roadrunner body is on the chassis! 
g


----------



## scottnkat

And the Petty car is done. Here ig


----------



## scottnkat

And the engine comg


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the car in it's case on the shelf - this was doneg


----------



## RoseKilla

Cyla is here and looking at Gen's Cars, she wants to message to her so here she is:


your cop car is great. your doing great on your models. i like your new model . i like your color on the car. i think you pick really good models colors you are doing great :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

Gen, you're doing great. Red and white should be pretty on a 1964 Impala!

Scott, you nailed it again! Your attention to detail os outstanding. I never knew about the belly pan this car had until you started this thread, and you duplicated it in scale very believeably.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys. 

Gen is asleep right now, but I will make sure that she gets your messages tomorrow!


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve says thank you for all the comments. She got a big smile from everyone's comments and she is glad that Cyla likes her cars.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, you did a fantastic job on the Roadrunner/GTX! Looking forward to seeing Gen's take on the Chevy too!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I started figuring out the Batmobile and how I was goind


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo. I'm taking a short break from the Petty cars, I think - after all the scratchbuilding, checking reference pics, re-doing stuff, and trying to get it right, I just wanna do something box stock and simple.


----------



## CorvairJim

"Box stock and simple"... C'mon Scott, we've all said that some time or other. How often doesit turn out that way?


----------



## scottnkat

well, the Prowler I am doing with Damien is truly box stock and simple, but I build that on his schedule and not mine, so not much rest involved in that one!


----------



## scottnkat

Damien has been hard at work on his Prowler thed


----------



## scottnkat

I've been busy with wiring today. I now have (I believe) all thed


----------



## scottnkat

Not too much to update tonight. All I did was some work on the Batmobile. I didn't like the chrome pieces that go on this car - I thought they had too much of a contrast with what is supposed to be a dark car. So I sprayed them with Alclad Steel, Aluminum, and Magnesium. I also drilled the holes in the boxes for the lights to go in. It's a good thing I didn't drill out the holes when I made them - I had to change the position of the lights in each one as the lights would not have fit with the wheel wells according to my original plan. I'll post pics when I have something interesting to show.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I got a nice surprise today. I was working on putting the wheels on the Batmobile's chassis when I realized that the front tires were Goodyear Polyglas GT tires. There was a build that I did a while ago where I was wishing that I had some, but I ended up using the stock no-name tires that came in the kit. So I decided to make a mold of the Goodyear tires so I can always make them whenever I need them. This will put off completion of the Batmobile for a few days, but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, those that know me know that I always put myd


----------



## scottnkat

This was the problem with the taillights - we were mid


----------



## scottnkat

And here are the finished taillid


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, here's the headlights:
d


----------



## Sevaa

Lookin good scott .. Love the headlights and dash detail


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you, Sevaa - I appreciate it


----------



## scottnkat

...and I am calling the Batmobile finished


----------



## scottnkat

Well, you all saw that the headlights lit ud


----------



## CorvairJim

Pretty cool, Scott! I've never really been into adding all those working details, but it sure is cool watching someone else working their magic on a model like this. Your car has to be the best take I've seen on one of the movie Batmobiles... But to me, the REAL Batmobile was based on the Lincoln Futura show car, as modified by George Barris! I guess I'm a purist as far as that goes.


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, great job ,lights are a good idea,all black looks good,dash also --dom


----------



## Vegar

Great looking cars Scott  I havent been online much, lately, so there is a lot of new great stuff here. Looking forward for that Chevy Lowrider:thumbsup:

Vegar


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys - I appreciate it.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, Damien and I finished our Prowlers. As a reminder, Damien bd


----------



## scottnkat

Well, it is now official - I have no builds going on right now. At this moment, the only people building anything are Genevieve (with her '64 Impala), Rhiannon (with Ghost Rider), and Kathi (with the Bon Homme Richard). Boy, my workbench looks clean!


----------



## CorvairJim

I just can't conceive of a clean workbench. At the moment, I'm in the middle of, hmmm... let's see... the '57 Chrysler pickup, 1960 Plymouth Fury wagon, 1964 Dodge 330, Corvair "Flying Tigers" tribute, 1966 Yenko Stinger, 1966 Corvair mid-engine V-8, phantom Corvair 2-door wagon, phantom Corvair 'El Camino'... and I'm sure there are others...


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve is giving her Impala a purple bath now - she changed her mind about the color of her car. We were driving down the road and a '64 Impala passed us. When I pointed out to her that the car that had passed was the same as her model she was building, she wanted me to speed up to catch it. We did and Gen got a good look at that car. She has decided to make this car blue and white instead of red and white. We'll post some pics once she gets started on her car again.


----------



## Vegar

scottnkat said:


> Genevieve is giving her Impala a purple bath now - she changed her mind about the color of her car. We were driving down the road and a '64 Impala passed us. When I pointed out to her that the car that had passed was the same as her model she was building, she wanted me to speed up to catch it. We did and Gen got a good look at that car. She has decided to make this car blue and white instead of red and white. We'll post some pics once she gets started on her car again.


Sounds nice :thumbsup:
Looking forward to the pictures


----------



## scottnkat

I've decided that I want to build a '61 Thunderbird. Only problem is that there isn't a kit of the '61 T-bird. So I am working on the '62 Thunderbird. First job is going to be making changes to the trim and hood to make it look like the '61 instead. I'll post pics once I get something done.


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, I've been working on the T-bird body. Thid


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You skill level is advancing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## scottnkat

And here's the rear end with a little color od


----------



## pejota

Bravo!


----------



## Rondo

Whew! Nice work on the mods and the paint is wild. What paint is that? Looks similar to the Testors Inca Gold I'm using but your 'flake looks bigger and I like it.

What is going over the gold? Clear or candy?


----------



## scottnkat

The paint is the Testors One Coat Inca Gold. No other colors over this - this is the color it will be. I decided to make this like the '61 Indy Pace Car, so it will be gold with a white interior. 

Geez, I should have posted this in my Pace Cars thread, now that I think about it. Oh, well.


----------



## CorvairJim

So post it with the pace cars too! It looks great so far. I've changed trim on old Corvair models a couple of times to make variations that either were never available or that I didn't have access to. It's the subtle details like these that can make a huge difference in a model.

That's cool hearing about Gen wanting to change her Impala to match the 1:1 car the two of you saw out on the road. A lot of us have found inspiration in similar ways. The story reminds me of a time about 20 years ago when my oldest daughter and I were driving to north Jersey for a Corvair club swap meet. Joe Walsh's "Life's Been Good To Me" was on the radio. It got to the point where he's singing "My Maserati does 185", and she asked me what a Maserati was. Just then a beautiful maroon Merak blows past us at a good 100 mph - I told her "That"!


----------



## scottnkat

Always loved those Meraks - I almost bought one once, but ended up getting the Jaguar. Looking back, I've always kinda been disappointed in myself for not getting the Maserati. Oh, well - we live and learn.


----------



## scottnkat

Alrighty, Jim - I will post the T-bird in the Pace Cars thread and let the kids have the run of this thread for a bit. Gennie's got her Impala and Damien just started a Camaro.


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve has painted the blue on the body ofd


----------



## scottnkat

Damien has also started a model of a Camaro. It was molded in orange, d


----------



## CorvairJim

Damien and Gen: Two very good looking Chevys! I look forward to seeing them posted on here as you do more on them. The second-generation Camaro has been a favorite of mine for a long time and the 1964 Impala is a real classic. You both picked great colors for your cars.


----------



## scottnkat

Genevieve has been working on her interior. It's going to be wd


----------



## CorvairJim

Gen: Your color layout looks well planned out, like something the factory would have done.


----------



## scottnkat

Damien has started painting the engine compad


----------



## CorvairJim

Nice work on the engine bay details, Damien. You have a very steady hand.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I had decided that I was going to just do a nice simpld


----------



## CorvairJim

Hey Scott: You do realize, don't you, that Richard Petty drove a Satallite/Road Runner/GTX in '71, right? That was the last year before teaming up with Andy Granatelli and STP. The final year for an all-blue car. No interior bucket, building right off of the chassis plate... I'm just thinking out loud here...


----------



## s.moe

Hey, Scott.....Nice choice for your next Petty Build......And like Jim said, It was the last year that Richard drove an all Petty blue car.... And he started off the '71 Season in one with winning the 13th Annual Daytona 500, Making it His 3rd Daytona 500th career win.... :woohoo:

Plus here's some more History that you may (or may not) know.....

In 1971, Bill France Jr. took over control of NASCAR from his father Bill Sr. ......

The Grand National era changed over to the Winston Cup era,,,With R.J. Reynold's Tobacco Co. as the new Sponser for NASCAR. ......

And the entire racing season was Shortened from about 60 races,, Down to what we have today....Around 30.....

You know with me being a Petty Fan,, That I'm going to be following this build from start to completion.....SO don't spare any WIP Pic's, my Friend....LOL

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

Well guys, looks like this will be the next Petty car. Only problem is do I build the Southern one, the Pepsi one, or the first STP sponsorship one? Kathi likes the STP sponsorship, but I would need a new hood for that - the stock hood with this kit will work for the other two. Hmmm....


----------



## scottnkat

Got a little work done today. Since this is going to become a racecad


----------



## CorvairJim

The "Southern" sponsorship was on the '71 Petty car as modeled by MPC back in the day. There would be some historic edge to the first STPcar, but since I drink way too much Diet Pepsi (and their other products like Diet Mountain Dew), I vote Pepsi! Besides, it's probably the least-known of the bunch.


----------



## scottnkat

I finally got the transmission tunnel done and I have begun work on the rollcf


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, if I can get one of the smooth hoods, then I can do the STP car - if I can't and I have to work with the hood with the two bumps on it, then I will probably be doing the Pepsi car - after all, I already have a 7-Up car.


----------



## CorvairJim

I wouldn't surprise me at all if one of the resin casters offered a smooth hood fo this model, especially one of the ones specializing in NASCAR models. You could post the question in the "Resin" thread on the MCM website. I had the old MPC "Southern" car when I was a kid - As I recall it was my first NASCAR build and among the first 10 or so models I ever built overall.


----------



## pejota

Great progress so far!

Is that roll cage scratch built or from a kit?


----------



## scottnkat

pejota, the rollcage is made from .080 Styrene rod - it's not from a kit. That works out to a scale 2 inches. I didn't have enough .100 rod (scale 2 1/2 inches), so I took some liberties with it. We're single income with four kids still at home, so there's never alot of extra disposable income that I can use. I don't have alot of extra money for all the fancy resin or other aftermarket parts, so I often have to work with what I have.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, the rollcage is about df


----------



## pejota

WOW.... i'm impressed that's scratchbuilt!!!!!

I'll have to pick your brain a little when i'm ready to do a cage like that. 

I just primed that Charger Funny Car i'm building, so it won't be for a while. But once again, IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking really good Scott !!!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, guys. Someone on another site suggested that I do a tutorial on how I built the rollcage. It's really pretty simple. I suppose I can do that the next time I decide to build one of these cars. I have too many projects going on right now to take on another one right this moment.


----------



## s.moe

It's Looking good, Scott....And Congrat's on 600 Post's and over 11,000 view's, My friend.....

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

wow - I had no idea - thank you, Moe


----------



## scottnkat

Not alot to show so far - still working on the body. I found a kit in my stash that had an extra 426 Hemi engine (the reissue of the 1970 Superbee)!! Woo Hoo!! I didn't know what I was going to do it I didn't find that, but I did. I'll see about posting pics later.


----------



## scottnkat

Here's a pic of the fuel cell I made for the underside of the cf


----------



## scottnkat

The rear end was going to be a problem. It has the ef


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, I checked the fit of the engine into its nefer where we need it.


----------



## DOM-19

Scott, very nicely done rear end & chassis look great - i have to learn to take more time on painting, not like my ,56 ford worst paint job i did, i already crushed the car & saved some items--dom


----------



## CorvairJim

Scott, the King's latest ride looks fantastic so far! You are a master of the scratchbuilt roll cage. You can build that Super Bee with the Plymouth's leftover 440.

Dom, Dom, Dom... When are you gonna learn? It's a model car. You don't destroy model cars by stomping on them! You blow them up with firecrackers! 

On the subject, I actually pounded one into submission once with my fist when I couldn't get the body to fit on the chassis right after over an hour of tweaking. About three whacks reduced an AMT Baldwin Motion 1970 1/2 Camaro to itty-bitty pieces. The worst thing about this is that I had about 10 hours in the paint job on the thing! I had painted the B/M stripes instead of usibng the kit's decals, which also entailed cutting masking tape to about 1/32". I found most of the engine a month later on the other side of the room...


----------



## DOM-19

If we all get together in one room & build cars -there will 911 calls constantly--we will be building in a cell block--dom


----------



## scottnkat

Until last year, I hadn't really built any models in years (ever since I discovered the opposite sex) - but I don't remember smashing any models that I was mad at (although I would blow them up or burn them down). You may be right about that cell block, Dom


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## CorvairJim

Rest easy guys - That Camaro was the last one I destroyed!


----------



## scottnkat

Finally got the body sorted f


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Scott.... Just a quick question, my friend.....Are you going to seal-up the Door crack's on the sides, Before you Paint ?? I just saw your pic and your comment, Then noticed the door crack's....

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

Moe, the door seams will be stayingf


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> Until last year, I hadn't really built any models in years (ever since I discovered the opposite sex) - but I don't remember smashing any models that I was mad at (although I would blow them up or burn them down). You may be right about that cell block, Dom


I thought model cars WERE the opposite sex !!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm really liking this car, Scott. You are becoming quite good at these old Petty Mopars!


----------



## s.moe

Sorry about that, Scott......
I forgot that the year was 1971,,,,:freak:
And that back then they just welded the door's shut....
Carry on, That is all.....

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

Finally got some paint on this sucker!!!
f


----------



## pejota

looks awesome as usual!

slightly off topic, but i was looking at your paint rack in the background... custom or purchased?

I plan on doing a lot of painting this summer and my bench is currently littered with paint pots... and that's just for my miniatures!! I need something to keep them visible, organized and off my work surface.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for asking about my paint rack. I made this rack to hold the Testors enamels that I work with. The paint rack is made from 1 inch wide plywood strips that I bought at hobby shop. I just cut them to length, then glued and nailed it together to hold things. On the back, I used some leftover lamintate material to cover the whole thing. This helped add rigidity to it so it's nice and stable. On the front, I used some thin cardboard to put in front of the higher shelves so the bottles won't fall out. Finally, on the bottom I used a 1x4 that I had thinned out just a bit. This way it has a stable base. 

I also have a black store purchased rack for the 1 oz bottlesI use, and I have a metal store bought rack for my Humbrol and Alclad paints.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've decided to start another model for a group build on another site. Yeah, I know - I now have four builds going not including the kids' builds, but what the heck. The kit I am starting now is this one:f


----------



## s.moe

Scott,, The build's off to a great start....That's one sturdy lookin' Frame, It's goin'a have under it.....

MOE


----------



## scottnkat

I've been getting a little work done on the Petty engine - the enginef


----------



## scottnkat

While the truck body is taking a bit of a purple bath, I turned my attf


----------



## scottnkat

I've also started on the engine. As with the chassis, all the bolt heads havf


----------



## pejota

Is this a pre-built distributor from Pro-Tech?

I want to attempt to wire a 32 Ford from AMT during my 4th build but i'm not sure which way i want to go yet.




scottnkat said:


> I've been getting a little work done on the Petty engine - the engine is wired and almost ready to go. I've just got to touch up some paint and finish the intake and she's ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive the stuff in the background - I should not have put the engine in front of other black items - the valve covers blend.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, just out of curiosity, why did you paint the engine block and heads Petty blue?


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, I painted the block and heads Petty blue because the pictures that I have seen of Petty's engines, they were painted in this manner. Now, the most recent color picture I have seen is of the engine from '69 and this was a couple of years later (I have seen other engines, but they were from reproduction cars and not the actual race car). Since I haven't found anything that shows that the coloring had changed between '69 and '71, I kept the same paint scheme.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ok Scott. I'm pretty sure that if the engine was blue that it was painted what was called Corporation blue which was a darker blue than Petty blue, much darker. This is the color of the wheels when the wheels were a darker blue than the body was. I'll do a little looking. A little late for me to notice it since you are so far along on the engine (and it looks fine the way it is) but just wanted to let you know. Things changed from race to race back then. They weren't the perfect shiny things you see going around the tracks these days. I love the car, was just wondering why you chose that color for the block was all, definately not dissing you.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

I was looking, but couldn't find the pic from '69. Howeverdgf


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I've been doing some body work. The hood that comes withf


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I got a little bit more done on the truck. Here's thef


----------



## Vegar

Scott, your attention to details here is just awesome, im really looking forward to these cars finished. Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

pejota said:


> Is this a pre-built distributor from Pro-Tech?
> 
> I want to attempt to wire a 32 Ford from AMT during my 4th build but i'm not sure which way i want to go yet.


Sorry for the delay in responding - I just saw your post. It's actually not by Pro-Tech, but rather by Preston. They're cheap and I get them off ebay.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comment, Vegar!


----------



## scottnkat

Okay, I got a little more done on the truck. I made thingf


----------



## scottnkat

I did get some work done on the Roadrunner. I didn't want anyone to thinf


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That Houndstooth seat cover is the Berries now !!!!! What a great touch. I think this car had a peace sign headrest as well. This is a great looking car!


----------



## scottnkat

You are right - it did have a peace sign headrest, but I haven't figured out how to do that one yet. Hence, no headrest on here yet. If you have any ideas, I am all ears.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

scottnkat said:


> You are right - it did have a peace sign headrest, but I haven't figured out how to do that one yet. Hence, no headrest on here yet. If you have any ideas, I am all ears.


Peace sign earrings are still being sold, maybe you could find a round one at Walmart or Hobby Lobby or something like that, that would be close in size. In fact, I used to wear one. I'll look around and see if I still have it.


----------



## scottnkat

That would be cool - thank you, Mo!


----------



## pejota

Really like how that truck engine is coming together!

Reminds me of the straight-6 my grandfather had in his. I got to work on it once for him so i may have to pick up this kit as well... even if it's just for the engine.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pejota. So far this has been a nice kit with few issues. I've yet to do any body work at all, but if the rest of it is as easy to go together as the chassis, this should be something nice and easy.


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry for the delay, but work has been crazy lately and I just haven't had much time. However, I did finish the hood for the Roadrunner and laid the paint on this evening. Sorry, but this is all I have to show for now. More coming, I promise. f


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, can't seem to find my old peace sign ear rings. I know I didn't get rid of them though. They have to be here somewhere. I'll keep looking.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo - you're appreciated. Even if you don't find them, that's okay - I appreciate your looking for me.


----------



## scottnkat

Well - it's official now - I am building the '71 Pepsi car! I've stf


----------



## scottnkat

Regarding my pickup, I haven't gotten alot done, but I did change up the exhaust system. The kit pretty much comes with curved sticks for your exhaust - it's not too good. I cut off the tailpipe after the last bracket, found some steel tubing about thef


----------



## s.moe

Scott,, 'ol Buddy.....
Both of the build's are Lookin' Great......

And Richard's car is starting to look the way I remember seeing it....And I think MO's idea for the Peace Sign ear ring, would work out Great,, If you can find one close to the right size......Of course..With your Skill at Scratchbuilding,, You could Knock one out with no problem....LOL

Nice touch with the Truck Tailpipe, Too......

MOE


----------



## Vegar

Great work Scott:thumbsup:


----------



## pejota

Both are looking great! That Petty car is going to be awesome.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for the comments, guys!! My wife and I are going out tonight - maybe I can convince her to stop by the mall and see if we can't find some peace sign earrings.


----------



## scottnkat

I need a window net for the Petty car. After some thougf


----------



## scottnkat

I decided to use a hammer and pound the mesh flat. Yeahf


----------



## scottnkat

Also, I forgot to mention - the body is all done with decaling - tomorrow it gets a clear coat over everything. Woo hoo!! We're getting there!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Scott, I use fiberglass window screen for my window nets and rock screens on my models.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I'm almost done with the chassis for the Petty car. You can also seef


----------



## scottnkat

Lest you all think I've been letting the truck sit by the side of the rof


----------



## Vegar

Hi Scott

Both the Truck and the Roadrunner looks great I really like how you added some dirt on the wheel of the truck:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

71 Charger 500 said:


> Scott, I use fiberglass window screen for my window nets and rock screens on my models.


I always made mine from pin stripe tape, or used one of the Detail Master kits and used their low-tac fabric. Scott, try WalMart or a craft store and look in the jewelery making area of the craft department for something called ear ring "findings". You can make the thin metal rods to support the net from them for just a few cents. It's very thin soft aluminum wire than you can bend for a lot of things like shift linkages, etc.


----------



## scottnkat

Pete!!! Holy cow!!! It is great to hear from you!! I hope you are doing well! 

Thanks for that advice - I'll check it out.


----------



## scottnkat

A couple of updates on the pickup:

Well, you know how those old trucks didn't have nicely molded cornf


----------



## Pete McKay

Still around, just don't build anymore. Looks like my garage got archived.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Still around, just don't build anymore. Looks like my garage got archived.


Great to see you, Pete! How's the health?


----------



## scottnkat

Dang! You know how you can stare at something and not see something staf


----------



## scottnkat

...and I finished up the decaling on the body of the Roadrunner - heref


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I am making some progress on the truck. Here's the cf


----------



## scottnkat

BTW, here's a preview of another build I have going on right now. I havenf


----------



## Vegar

scottnkat said:


> BTW, here's a preview of another build I have going on right now. I haven't posted any pics or made any outright comments, but you may have seen another blue chassis sitting in the background... One guess what the other car I am building is....


Superbird??


----------



## 71 Charger 500

With that paint scheme on the hood, it has to be a Charger.


----------



## CorvairJim

I believe that was his 1974 Charger paint scheme on the "New" build.


----------



## scottnkat

Correct! It's the '74 Charger. I've gotta say that this paint job is a pain in the butt! I've never had such a time masking as I have with this car. But hopefully it will look good when it's all done. I'm hoping to get some more time over this nice long weekend to try to finish up the body. When done, I will post pics


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry updates have been slow - now I know that with four builds going on at once, individual things slow way down - I don't think I'll do this many at once any more


----------



## scottnkat

I have an update on my truck. The body and bed are on the f


----------



## scottnkat

Oh yeah - the seat also folds forward. Here it is sitting normal:
f


----------



## Vegar

Looks great Scott


----------



## scottnkat

Damien has been busy, so it's been a while since he gave us an upf


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I have been busy the past week doing nothing but masking and painting - and it hasnf


----------



## scottnkat

The Roadrunner is done. Just to summarize, I used many of the parts from the Monogram '71 Roadrunner kit. The 426 Hemi engine came from the MPC '70 Coronet Super Bee. The rollcage, seat, window net, dashboard, rear end cooler, fire extf


----------



## scottnkat

Here's a closeup of the front of the car:f


----------



## Dyonisis

Great! I love the Superbird. Slixx graphics decals are the best! This is what I used on my Davey Alison No. 43 Ford Thunderchiken. I'm glad to see that you're still on top with these builds. 

~ Chris​


----------



## 71 Charger 500

:thumbsup::thumbsup: from this ole Mopar dude! Excellent job Scott!


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: from this ole Mopar dude! Excellent job Scott!


Yeah, what he said except substitute the words "King Richard Fan" for "Mopar dude". The new one is coming along great too.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Yeah, what he said except substitute the words "King Richard Fan" for "Mopar dude". The new one is coming along great too.


I'm a lifelong Petty fan as well!


----------



## scottnkat

Ah, the Superbird will be coming soon - still trying to decide if I am just gonna work with the JoHan kit, or try to make it something better. 

Thanks for the comments, guys - I appreciate it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

In my humble opinion, the Johan Superbird is a really nice starting point.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I finished my truck. It is mostly all box stock with onf


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, I have completed the Charger. This was one that I built in the backf


----------



## CorvairJim

My thoughts on both of these most recent models. First the pickup:I don't mean to nit-pick, but this just jumped out at me when looking at the photos: As I recall, early on in the pickup's build you commented tha it would represent one that was nearly new with little more than delivery miles on it. Just some minor dirt and dust from transporting it to the dealer from the factory. Mostly, the finished product bears this out really well, except... Well, there's that 409 in the bed. The 409 came out in 1962. Even it's forerunner, the nearly identical-appearing 348, only debuted in 1958. don't know exactly which year your truck represents, since they were basically identical from when they came out in 1948 through the 1953 model year, but best case scenario it would still be 5 years old by the time it could carry that mill in the bed! Other than that minor discrepancy, it's a beautifully executed build. Maybe the owner of that Texaco station just took great care of his garage's work truck.

Now on to the Richard Petty '74 STP Charger: This is the car that I think of when I think "Petty Car". Scott, you hit this one right out of the park! It's no less than stunning. This one looks so good that you might consider some other cars of the era to display with it - David Pearson's #21 Purolator Mercury comes to mind immediately as does the Penske/Allison Matador.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I love that Charger, Scott. That thing is fantastic. I know what you mean about it being a pain in the butt to mask off. You did that model proud. 

The truck I absolutely love. I used to have a '50 Bullnose. The front bumper on that thing really sets it off and looks period perfect to me. About that big ole 409 in the back, I hope you don't have to stop really quick or that thing is gonna join you in the cab with it sitting on that stand! :lol: I like the truck without the hubcaps too, it really is a great looking model.


----------



## pejota

NICE!!!

Love all three of those models! I'll have to add that truck to my list. Hopefully by the end of summer i'll be able to start it!!


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, thanks for the comments. I had changed my mind about the truck about halfway through it. For instance, I kept the wheel covers off, added some grease leaks to the engine, and wore out the bed a bit more than it would have been if new. As such, I guess it is a little bit older and I guess the 409 fits. Heck, the 409 was the oldest engine I had.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo and pejota - I appreciate it. I had too many projects going at once and I'm kinda enjoying having a cleaner workspace now.


----------



## Dyonisis

Don't worry about the engine - it looks great! I love the wheels without the hubcaps. This looks just like a Franklin mint model. You are indeed talented, Sir! This could've been in someones' barn for ten years, or just the sunday driver for the owner, or an extra truck that didn't see much service. Either way, a favourite of mine. :thumbsup: Thanks for showing us both of these builds - they're truly a blast from the past. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Vegar

Beautiful cars Scott


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, Vegar - I appreciate it


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Jim, thanks for the comments. I had changed my mind about the truck about halfway through it. For instance, I kept the wheel covers off, added some grease leaks to the engine, and wore out the bed a bit more than it would have been if new. As such, I guess it is a little bit older and I guess the 409 fits. Heck, the 409 was the oldest engine I had.


Well that explains it then. Combined with what I said about the Charger, make it TWO home runs! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you, Jim! I appreciate it - having seen some of your stuff, I really do appreciate it


----------



## scottnkat

Here are the pics of Damien's completed Z28:f


----------



## mochnoor

NICE!!!

Love all three of those models! z28 is fantastic.


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, mochnoor. Damien is 11 and really enjoyed building this Z28. He's trying to decide what to do next.


----------



## DOM-19

Damien did a great build ,too make a car look like that it,s not easy ---dom


----------



## CorvairJim

Great job, Damien! The second generation Camaro is one of the best-looking cars ever built, and you did it proud. I like yellow cars since my all-time favorite 1:1 car of all that I've ever owned was yellow.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Damien, you did a fantastic job on that Camaro! I'm looking forward to your next project! Keep up the good work, young man.

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. Here's a few posf


----------



## scottnkat

This is the AMT '32 Vicky. It was missing parts so I had to scrounge and make a few things to get it done. I think it still came out okay considering the difficulties I had by working with what I had left in the kit and making leftover parts from other kits work wherf


----------



## scottnkat

Here is Gen's finished '64 Impala. She had alot of fun building this (onf


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Love that Petty 'Bird!

There isn't ANYTHING better than the smile of that little girl when she finishes up a car. Great job Gen!

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo. I've been busier on another site lately and have been lax in posting here. Glad to see you're still around and kickin', man!!


----------



## Vegar

Great builds Scott That Superbird is awesome


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice to see your garage is stilling pumping out great builds Scott. Your employees--I mean-- Gen & Damien's Chevies look great!  That Superbird looks like a nice addition to your Petty collection. 

Hmmmmmm..... a Mopar, a Ford, a couple Chevies...... now all ya need is a Rambler


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, John. It's great to hear from you. I hope things are going well. 

You know, my mom had a Rambler - I wonder if I can find a kit of that...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here ya go Scott.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Models-Kits-/1188/i.html?_nkw=rambler


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo. My mom had (if I can remember this correctly) a '64 Rambler wagon. She used to call it her "klunker" and she would drive it anywhere. There was a dirt strip off Westmont when I was growing up - mom wouldn't drive around the dirt strip and stay on the roads, no! She would drive right into the dirt, drive over the hill, and if something scraped, it just added to the fun!


----------



## dge467

Great looking builds! Love the Super Bird! Gen's Impala looks great too! Great to see kids still have a interest in model building!


----------



## CorvairJim

Gen's Impala looks GREAT... And Gen herself looks just as cute as ever! (I love her smile!) The SuperBird came out great, as did the Vicky. I don't recall seeing anything on here about that one while you were building it, though...


----------



## Schwinnster

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, Mo. My mom had (if I can remember this correctly) a '64 Rambler wagon. She used to call it her "klunker" and she would drive it anywhere. There was a dirt strip off Westmont when I was growing up - mom wouldn't drive around the dirt strip and stay on the roads, no! She would drive right into the dirt, drive over the hill, and if something scraped, it just added to the fun!


My buddy, Ronny, & I were moutain biking one day, on an old logging/gas well road that crossed a creek-- no bridge, the water was only a few inches deep, and the creek is about 50 yards wide. Ronny said his Dad used to drive them all down to that spot in the big old Oldsmobile, park it in the middle of the creek, and wash it while all the kids went wading


----------



## scottnkat

That's great, John! I can easily picture that. I really can't imagine doing that with the cars they make nowadays.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Jim. I get a kick out of Gen - she is a great kid. The other night, she came up to me and said, "Dad? Why do I have such a hard time getting my friends to talk to me about NASCAR?" I'm thinking that 9 year old girls don't really fit the NASCAR stereotype very well...

Yeah, I didn't post any of the builds in progress on this site. In all honesty, I kinda forgot about this site for a bit. If you wanna see how that build went, you'd have to check out "that other site that I won't mention here".


----------



## s.moe

Scott,, Gen's question she asked you...Remind's me of when I was her age,, I too was into Nascar Racing, But alot of my friend's weren't.....And I really couldn't understand why....I tried to get a few of them to sit and listen to the races on the Radio, with me....After awhile they just wanted to go outside and play with hotwheel's or do something else.....I spent many a day listening to the race with my Dad or alone if he was working......SO I can Really relate to her question,,,,,,


----------



## Dyonisis

I love the copper finish. That Impala is kicking too! The second picture looks like a real car! 

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

One time when I was building a rollcage, someone asked me how I did it. If I would have thought about it, I could have shown from the very beginning, but I didn't so I apologize. However, I'll still show what I do and hopefully I can help someone else out in somef


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You did a great job of explaining how to do that, Scott! Is that a first gen Barracuda body I see there and if so, is it the Hemi Under Glass body? Wondering what you are doing with that thing!! I have pictures of a Road Racing Barracuda that a certain NASCAR driver that you and I both like once drove that I could send you if you are looking for ideas!

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Also, tell me a little more about your chassis that you have sitting under that body, will you please?

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Mo. You've got it - first gen Barracuda. The body is from the Hemi Under Glass just like you guessed. The Chassis had to be made since the HUG chassis would not work. The pan is from a NASCAR kit, but it's been narrowed and shortened. The rear of the chassis was done with just some sheet styrene. The front of the frame is from the AMT Duster kit (didn't have the full frame). The wheel wells had to be cut out in order to fit all the way into the Barracuda body. The chassis is not finished yet and is still a work in progress. 

I would love to see the pictures, Mo, as this will end up being a tribute car for that one - I could not find a '65 body, so I am making due with the '66 body instead. However, there are differences between '65 and '66, so it won't be 100% accurate. I'm sending you a message with my email address - thank you very much


----------



## CorvairJim

When I first saw the Barracuda body, I thought "He's gonna do the 43/jr."! For those who don't know, "The King" sat out the 1965 NASCAR season to protest the fact that NASCAR wouldn't allow the Dodge and Plymouth teams to use the Hemi engine. He went drag racing instead in, you guesseed it, a Petty-blue Barracuda with the name "OUTLAWED" on the doors, the number "43/jr." right behind the doors, and a Hemi under the hood!


----------



## s.moe

Jim, that's a Great shot of the frontend,,there........I don't think I've ever seen a photo of what it looked like from the front...Alot of side shot's,, But never from the front.......It'll be a big help to Scott, in his build,, If he's never seen it either......


----------



## 71 Charger 500

There were actually several different versions of that car. Different hood scoops, different engine combinations, different names on the car and different variations of the AWB as well. The pics I sent to Scott are of an SCCA Barracuda that Richard drove only one time. The drag Barracuda was a 65, the SCCA Barracuda was a 66 so the HUG body will work great for that! Also, the MPC 69 Barracuda chassis, though lacking in detail, will fit under the HUG body really well. You will need to add some sheet strips to the side of it to make it fit the body better though. 

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Jim - I had seen the front before. Unfortunately, it seems that the only '65 bodies are annuals, promos, or resin - all too expensive for me. Hence, I'll be doing an interpretation of that car, but as a '66. I also have another HUG kit so the SCCA car is something I am thinking about now, too.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Super tip!*

Scott, that is one_ kickin'_ tip for the roll bar hoop-- the drilling of the holes thru the pan!:thumbsup::thumbsup: That _totally_ eliminates guessing or trying to estimate the proper heighth, and much easier than trying to measure it. 

I just thought of this to consider tho...... maybe tape the glass in place when fitting the roll bar hoop (if you're using glass that is a one piece unit) so as not to be un-pleasantly suprised at assembly time 

Cool picture Jim. Love those 'scoops'  They look like Richard was so mad he just ripped some of his furnace ductwork out of his house and stuck them on the hood


----------



## scottnkat

Hi there, John. If you have one of those one-piece windows where the one window fits front and back, then yes, you would have to take that into consideration. I like to cut those when I get them so I end up without the clear part going over the roof. Because I often just do that, I didn't even think about it. Great tip there, John! Thanks for that.


----------



## scottnkat

The Barracuda is done. As I mentioned earlier, it would have been nice to have an actual '65 body tf


----------



## scottnkat

While I was doing that car, I also built this - the Lincoln Futuraf


----------



## scottnkat

While I was working on those two, I also did this one - the Model King Nova Funny Car. I am not a fan of Novas, but I had the kit and so I guess it was calling to me. I really kinda forced myself to not do anything at all to the car as I did want to have one that was completely built out of tf


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, and Mo? That SCCA car will be coming in a little while - you got me thinking on that one...


----------



## pejota

Great looking cars!!!

Did the Futura come with the people?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I really like the Petty Barracuda, that thing is cool now! You are getting to be a prolific builder, Scott. Looking forward to seeing the SCCA Petty Barracuda. I know you will do it justice!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks alot, guys. 

Pejota, the Futura did include the people. A friend of mine on another board kept referring to the passengers as Lucille Ball and the Gigolo-bot.


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> While I was doing that car, I also built this - the Lincoln Futura
> 
> This was an interesting kit with a seven piece body. The parts didn't quite wanna fit together just right, so it did need a little massaging, but after all is said and done, I don't think it's too bad.


 *HOLY SHCNEICKIES - THE BATMOBILE!!!!!!! *I mean the FUTURE Batmobile. 

~ Chris​


----------



## CorvairJim

Three more winners, Scott! I'm glad I could help in my own way with the 43jr. photo. I have the Nova gasser kit, but I converted the body back to the stock wheelbase and plan to mount it on an AMT '66 Nova chassis. Hopefully I'll be able to locate a stock '65 Nova interior for the car! Meanwhile, I "altered" the '66 body to the original wheelbase of the body from the '65! I'm not sure if I'm going to build it with the '66 body or adapt a Corvair body to the gasser chassis. Time will tell...


----------



## dge467

Those are some nice builds! Awesome work!


----------



## scottnkat

Jim, thanks for posting that pic. You know, I've never seen a Corvair gasser, dude - you've gotta do that!!!

and thanks for the comments, guys. I appreciate it


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> If I were to do this one again, I would put the entire body together including the chrome trim and the bumpers, then use putty and styrene to fill in all the gaps. Once there were no seams, I would tape off the interior and spray the whole thing in Alclad chrome, then tape off the parts that need to be chrome and paint the rest of the body. In this way, the car and trim would be as smooth as possible. .


 I kind of whiffed this one out of the park when reading it - I don't even know why! The problem with that is that paint won't stick to chrome - even chrome like paint! It leaves it splotchy in places. Meaning that it woud be better for you to spray it with the paint colour of choice, then mask it after painting over a single coat of clear, then allowing it to dry for a week, or two. This will allow a durable surface, and seal the paint. You can spray the chrome over a black base to make it look more like chrome, otherwise it makes it look like aluminum. Afterwards you can spray the entire car with several LIGHT coats of clear to seal it.

A light wet sand with 800, then 1500 grit wet-or-dry sandpaper will make it smooth enough to polish with Meguiars' swirl remover to make it shine. This is one of the only times where a pedestal buffer, or DA polisher wouldn't work.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, time to post another build. I started this AMT Dodge Daytona planning on making it stock. I changed my mind part-way through and decided to make it into Neil Castles' car. Neil is my kinda guy - he started in almost 500 races, but never won a single one. One night he f


----------



## scottnkat

I also finished Danica Patrick's special one-race car. The basic kit is the AMT 2010 Impala COT car. This started off as the pre-painted Mark Martin's #5, but was quickly changed. The front was a clip I made out of resin. The decals are from Stoney's Customs. Here'sf


----------



## Vegar

Great builds Scott 

I especially like the Daytona. Did those wheel come with the kit?


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Vegar. The wheels and tires that came with the kit would not have worked for this build as the kit contained the stock street tires and drag slicks only. These wheels were ones that I had cast in resin myself - those and the tires.


----------



## chevyguy97

Some good look'n builds up in here.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

WOW, Scott, I love that Neil "Soapy" Castles Daytona, that thing looks fantastic! Here's a Neil Castles interview that's kinda cool. http://www.wwnboa.org/ncastles.htm


----------



## scottnkat

That's a cool interview, Mo - thanks so much!


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Neil is my kinda guy - he started in almost 500 races, but never won a single one.


 Kind of like Danica?  

That's a great looking bird - superbird! Thanks for sharing that story with us Scott. I enjoyed it, whether it's true, or not. What colour is that on the Danica car? 

~ Chris​


----------



## CorvairJim

I wish I could put them out as quickly as you do, especially with the kind of detail you put into them! Some day I want to build one or two models of my favorite underdog NASCAR driver, Dave Marcis.


----------



## scottnkat

Chris, the paint on Danica's car is a blue lacquer nail polish. I just thinned it with lacquer thinner, then sprayed it as is. I like it. 

Thanks, Jim - you should start one - no time like the present


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> I wish I could put them out as quickly as you do, especially with the kind of detail you put into them! Some day I want to build one or two models of my favorite underdog NASCAR driver, Dave Marcis.


Dave had a Daytona wing car as well!


----------



## CorvairJim

71 Charger 500 said:


> Dave had a Daytona wing car as well!


Oh, you mean something like this?










I have a few other favorites of his as well:























































... and there are still the "Big Apple Markets", "Prodigy", Olive Garden", and Team REALTREE" cars too!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> Oh, you mean something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few other favorites of his as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and there are still the "Big Apple Markets", "Prodigy", Olive Garden", and Team REALTREE" cars too!


Yup, Dave was a real racer. Didn't win a lot of NASCAR races but not many know that he once finished second in the season points standings to none other than the King. I believe he also had a wing car that was numbered 2 as well as the 30 car you show, I may be wrong on that though, gonna have to look it up and see. Thanks for showing the other cars, Jim, I appreciate it. Dave was one of the good guys and really knew his stuff. Why else would Richard Childress and the IROC guys have used Dave as a test pilot for new ideas and a chassis set up guy to make the IROC cars as equal as humanly possible?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Let me correct myself, it wasn't a Daytona that was number 2, that was a 71/72 Charger body style.


----------



## scottnkat

Cool pics - thanks for sharing those!


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Chris, the paint on Danica's car is a blue lacquer nail polish. I just thinned it with lacquer thinner, then sprayed it as is. I like it.
> 
> Thanks, Jim - you should start one - no time like the present


 OK. Stupid me, I usually have it mixed my local paint jobber when I can't find the right metalflake! I was just wondering if this had a name, or paint code? 

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Chris, I go to our local Dollar Tree every week or so and keep an eye on their nail polishes. The brand was LA something. I have a collection of different nail polish colors and when I saw the car, it was almost perfect for this nail polish color. Sorry, but I really can't give you a paint code.


----------



## CorvairJim

scottnkat said:


> Thanks, Jim - you should start one - no time like the present


I would, but I have so many projects in the works at the moment that I'm not about to start another one until I get a few finished first.


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Chris, I go to our local Dollar Tree every week or so and keep an eye on their nail polishes. The brand was LA something. I have a collection of different nail polish colors and when I saw the car, it was almost perfect for this nail polish color. Sorry, but I really can't give you a paint code.


 It's OK. I need a paint name more than a paint code. I'd only be able to use that at my local paint jobber any way! I don't think it would be "LA slicks" would it? I think my buddies' wife might use that brand. None of my girlfriends ever used a name brand other than Mary Kay, or Avon. Nothing from either of them was flashy, or interesting enough to make me go "WOW!" I can also print up this picture, then compare it to the paint samples at the local DuPont paint jobber to see if they have something available in automotive acrylic enamel. 


CorvairJim said:


> I would, but I have so many projects in the works at the moment that I'm not about to start another one until I get a few finished first.


Don't feel bad, brother - That's me aaaallll around! I have so much stuff that I don't know where to start first! I have a few guitar projects, one that isn't mine, but for a friend, and seven, or more model projects that need to be finished. I hope to use that blue colour for a VW Beetle that my dad gave me for a Christmas present years ago, but I need to finish. Does anyone know who to make a convertable into a hardtop? 

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Chris, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. The nailpoish I used was LA Colors brand Pacific Blue.


----------



## Dyonisis

That's OK. I've been out of the loop, and off the radar until today. I've had a few projects, and other things keeping me from getting any more progress done. I walked to my friends' house the other day, and now my feet are burned up! My right foot has a blister that I cut open, then removed the outer layer of skin to allow it to dry. I had to walk around (again) during the local festival, and now I have a smaller blister on the raw part of my original blister!!  My niece (8 years old) loved it, but I'm just glad to get off my feet for a while. :drunk: I have to make a Les Paul custom guitar for a friend of mine - the worst guitar to make other than an electric hollow body because of it's complexity! 

This has taken me a lot of effort as I've had problems with vendors sending both broken, and wrong parts. I sent the last one back yesterday, so hopefully the worst is over for now. I need to get this done - my buddy doesn't know anything about guitars, and trying to explain it to him is like trying to explain hydroelectric propulsion to a three year old! He knows what he wants it to look like as far as colours, and some features, but trying to get the parts, and supplies for this has been an arduous task to say the least! He doesn't understand electric pickups for guitars, and no two are ever identical from manufacturer to manufacturer, so trying to find the right one that will be pleasing to his ear will be critical as this will determine the sound the guitar makes when plugged in. All this, and so much more than I want to discuss here has made the end of the summer more trying than I wanted it to be!!! 

I only hope that once this is all over that there will be some summer left for me to finish the casting of the X-wing in 1/48 scale before it gets too cold outside to paint. I might have to attempt to squeeze this in between machining the guitars' wooden parts, and finishing it. I have so many models that need my attention, but money, and time don't permit. I need to get all these things done in order so that I can get some progress on the oldest models that have been waiting for me to finish them for so very long!

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Chris, you've had a busy time, and I know how much of a pain it can be wf


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Chris, you've had a busy time, and I know how much of a pain it can be when you get the wrong parts for a guitar. I had that problem a few years back. A friend of mine loves Fenders, but I've never found one that I liked, so I finally decided to show him how I would build a Fender. Got the body and neck done, then started ordering the parts. I ordered the Wilkinson trem three times before I got the right one and I had to return the first set of Fender Noiseless pickups. It finally got finished to my satisfaction.


 Sometimes you gotta do it yourself to get it right!!  I'm glad that I learned what I did from the guitars that I've had - the same with the models that I've had. I lost a lot of money, and my mind going through the learning process, but I got to where I am because of it. I can do everything from the raw wood parts to the finished product in the case, but I only recently thought of doing that with the last body that I made. It was an Eddie Van Halen musicman style guitar body with a quilt maple top. I painted it with RIT brand dye, but it was TANGERINE which is WAAAAYYY too dark in colour, so I had to strip it, then sand it out. I sold it on evilbay a couple years ago at a loss because the binding didn't fit against the body all the way around. This was 0.90" but was supposed to be 0.60" thick. This made the curves too hard to bend around, so I boiled it to shape as much as I could. The superglue gel squeezed out in between in some places despite the fact that I taped it very tight all the way around the body, but I couldn't see where it gapped for the tape. 

I'll send you some pics of what I've done so far. I think I still have your email address somewhere. This way maybe the next time you want to make a Les Paul custom I can show you the easy way. My friend is paying for the parts, and I'm just doing the work. I go to the shop to cut the wood, but making the plans was a nightmare because I took the PDF formatted disk to Staples to have it blown up, but whoever drew up the plans didn't make the body the same size as the neck proportionally. They used to sell these for $40.00 at Stewart Macdonald! All those poor souls that copied the dimensions from these, and now have the wrong size body! :drunk: I traced out my other friends' Les Paul custom that he has had forever. I got most of the measurements from him. At the same time, my dad decided that he wants a Les Paul custom, and he's making it himself. He's never done a guitar before in his life, so this ought to be interesting!! I'll have to help him where he can't finish, so at least he'll have someone with the 23 years plus to guide him where need be. For a nominal fee - I could've made the wood parts for you (with binding already done), so that all you had to do was glue it together, and finish it, then put your own parts, and hardware on it. Honestly, I have access to all the things to build a house, and anything my heart desires! I also know where to get the parts to make your Gibson headstock logo, and overlay from pearl, and holly. It only cost $50.00 with free shipping. I just bought one of these to save time. The rest I have to do myself. The fretboard, body, and inlay, and neck I'll make myself so that the dimensions will be what my friend ordered to his liking. I have the body started with the routes for controls, now I just need to finish the neck, and cut the fretboard to size, and dye it black to resemble ebony. Then I have to route it for the inlay, then glue the binding to it, shape it along the fret edges like Gibson did. After all this I can paint it, then wetsand, and buff it to a high gloss shine. That's a gorgeous top!! You were right to do this yourself to get the results that you want. I've had to modify new guitars just to get the look, sound, and feel that I want. This is why I've gone into making my own custom guitars. 



scottnkat said:


> Regarding the LP Custom, I've been there myself - my son wanted one for Christmas about 10 years ago, but we were poor and couldn't buy one. So I decided to make one. We told him that I was making it for myself, as he saw me making it and (of course) wanted it. The part that kept driving me nuts was the wood binding around the body - that took forever to get right. My wife would take all the comments that Jim would make and let me know so we could incorporate it into the guitar (including the images that Jim said he liked). It's not an exact copy, but it was close enough for my son. Here's how that one came out.


I could've made you one for a little more than what these guys on evilbay sell just the parts for. I couldn't make it with all the parts, and hardware, but with the body, neck, and finish for around $260.00!! This would be ready for you to add your own pickups, guts, plastic parts, and machine heads. How can I aford to do it so cheap? I get the wood locally, and do all the work myself. I'll send you pics as I said before. This way you can see what kind of work I'm capable of. Just keep this in mind if you ever want a Les Paul custom WITHOUT the Gibson price! USA made quality with USA made parts without the USA made tag. I don't have any overhead, and I work at my own pace. It may take me a while, but I get the job done. I don't have any pics that I can post right here, but I'll see if the EVH body is still on my computer somewhere. I have some pics of the Les Paul I'm making, and another that I'm finishing up, and an old acoustic that desparately needs repair. I have a double neck EVH musicman body that I need to finish routing, and another EVH in the works that I haven't really decided on what type of finish yet. You've done a really beautiful job on those guitars! Just remember - many companies say that they can make your dreams come true, but only *I *, and I alone can make them come true at a poor mans' price!!  

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Chris, I may have to take you up on that offer sometime. I had a motorcycle accident a while back. After my accident, I just haven't been able to do the same things like I could before. The accident was what got me back into model building. I couldn't even hold the parts when my wife bought my first kit. She thought it would help me get my dexterity going. Model building has definitely helped, but I still have issues sometimes - the most recent really bad one was when my hand started shaking while I was holding a bottle of ProWeld. It splashed all over and soaked a few parts. Much of what I had been working on got messed up. Most of the time, it's not that bad, but I just don't wanna take a chance on something like a wood body or neck where a slip can ruin the whole piece. I'm finally getting to where I can play the guitar for more than five minutes without the pain shooting. It'll take me a while, but I'll get there. In the meantime, I'll remember your offer.


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry for the delay in posting - here's the most recent build - Richard Petty'sf


----------



## CorvairJim

As usual, your latest build looks GREAT... but... (and please don't take this the wrong way!) thinking about it, I thought the graphics on the car looked like something was missing. I did a quickie web search and this is what I came up with from, of all places, the "Mike's Decals" model car decal website. 










This webpage shows the the photo and the JNJ decal set for the car.
http://www.mikesdecals.com/product_info.php?products_id=1844
I think the colors in the photo are kind of washed out and you nailed them perfectly on the model.


----------



## s.moe

Jim....Scott's build of Richard Petty's winning 1979 Datona Car is Correct.....Petty and his sponser, STP were at odd's on His Contract, So Richard had decided to run the Datona Race without the Large STP logo on the Hood, in protest....And it worked...In part Because, It was the first Flag to Flag TV covered race (with more viewing it than the Indy 500).... The Cale & Donnie wreck on the backstretch (They were Running 1st and 2nd at the time).... And the fact that Richard won the race.....


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Chris, I may have to take you up on that offer sometime. I had a motorcycle accident a while back. After my accident, I just haven't been able to do the same things like I could before. The accident was what got me back into model building. I couldn't even hold the parts when my wife bought my first kit. She thought it would help me get my dexterity going. Model building has definitely helped, but I still have issues sometimes - the most recent really bad one was when my hand started shaking while I was holding a bottle of ProWeld. It splashed all over and soaked a few parts. Much of what I had been working on got messed up. Most of the time, it's not that bad, but I just don't wanna take a chance on something like a wood body or neck where a slip can ruin the whole piece. I'm finally getting to where I can play the guitar for more than five minutes without the pain shooting. It'll take me a while, but I'll get there. In the meantime, I'll remember your offer.


 Well, the Chinese can sell these for $149.00 + 100.00 shipping, why can't I sell this for the same only with a finish? Only mine don't have that stupid "scarf joint" where the headstock is glued on separately from the neck. I'm in the process of researching the parts to make my own duplicating carver that will allow me to create anything from scratch with the exact same shape as the item next to the original master. I can't get the parts anywhere, I just can't get the design worked out to what I want it to be just yet. There are a few on evilbay, and a couple websites that sell their own, but I don't like either design personally, and I need something more specialized for musical instruments to cut exact shapes into bodies, and necks. Once that's done the rest is a breeze! I'll send you a link to explain everything in better detail. 

As far a health problems, I had an accident many years ago, but it left my back wrenched, but I didn't realize it until several years afterwards how bad it really is! I get shooting pains in the left side of my body, and numbness from pinched nerves which are doing their trick as I write this. Some idiot black woman hit my moms' car (which I was a passenger) so hard in the back that I almost got whiplash from it. It was enough jolt my spine, but at the time I didn't realize what damage it had done. Sometimes these things take years to show up. Now I have it most of the time, but I can play standing up better that sitting down as that's when the pain is the worst. Her explanation was the she thought we had gone, but obviously hadn't! I could smell beer on her breath as she said she was leaving a party. Go figure! I don't know what ever happened to her, but the insurance company she had paid for the damage. I just wish it would've paid for my back to be fixed! 

~ Chris​


----------



## CorvairJim

s.moe said:


> Jim....Scott's build of Richard Petty's winning 1979 Datona Car is Correct.....Petty and his sponser, STP were at odd's on His Contract, So Richard had decided to run the Datona Race without the Large STP logo on the Hood, in protest....And it worked...In part Because, It was the first Flag to Flag TV covered race (with more viewing it than the Indy 500).... The Cale & Donnie wreck on the backstretch (They were Running 1st and 2nd at the time).... And the fact that Richard won the race.....


I stand corrected. Thanks for the history lesson. See, I learned something today!


----------



## scottnkat

Hi guys. Yep, Jim - Moe got it right. It was the only race where the car ran in this livery. Thanks, Moe, for the assist while I was away. Sorry, I've been busy and haven't been on as much lately. Thanks for the info, Chris.


----------



## s.moe

No Problem, Scott.....When I saw Jim's Post...The "Petty Fan" in me just took over...I didn't even think about it being "Your Thread and build"....Sorry about that.....I couldn't help myself...

And JIM....Looking at it now,, My responce look's kind of Harsh,,,, But, I assure you my Friend,, It wasn't ment to be.....So, I apologize if you took it that way....

Anyone who want's to see the Finish of the '79 Daytona Race and Richard's car as you've built it....Can find it on You-Tube.....Under, 1979 Daytona 500 Race...:woohoo:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for that, Moe - I don't mind anything that people post in my thread - after all, this is a forum where feedback and comments are expected. I'm just sorry I wasn't on to answer that myself. But thanks again for the assist.


----------



## CorvairJim

s.moe said:


> And JIM....Looking at it now,, My responce look's kind of Harsh,,,, But, I assure you my Friend,, It wasn't ment to be.....So, I apologize if you took it that way....


No harm, no foul, Moe. I know you weren't trying to put me down or anyhting like that. Fact is, I LIKE to learn new things. I've long considered a day that goes by without learning something, no matter how trivial, to be a wasted day. I honestly didn't know about the car's background. I'm familiar with the car decorated the way it was for the rest of the season, not as it was at Daytona. I taped that race several years ago when it was rebroadcast on Speed Channel, so I guess I need to go back and watch it again.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I built the Revell '59 Cadillac. This was done box-sf


----------



## scottnkat

I also built the Little Red Wagon from Lindberg. Here's f


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Well, I built the Revell '59 Cadillac. This was done box-stock. I had originally planned on doing some things to it, but it went together so easily and I thought it looked good as is, so I ended up not doing anything extra to it. Paint is Krylon Short cuts Hot Pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a shot from over the rear deck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, here it is with the top on:


I have this kit, but mine is made by Monogram. This was back in '99. I started most of it, but when I mixed the paint for it I couldn't decide what shade to make it. I eventually stripped it back down to the bare plastic. I need to paint it, but right now it's in primer. I destroyed the bumpers for it way back when I don't remember exactly how I did it, but when I was trying to do the black background for the grill I made a little more mess than I wanted to. Long story short; when I rubbed the black enamel off of it - I rubbed the chrome along with it! I also got my shirt wrapped around something that I was drilling at the time. The bit cut a hole in my shirt, but I came out unscathed. However, my car didn't! I ordered a new set albeit a little dishonestly - I told them that my bumpers were missing from the kit. They sent new ones, but I won't try that again! This time I'll just put them on as-is. The seats are what mainly stopped me, because I stripped them, but I thought about doing a striped pattern on them after seeing the movie "Pink Caddilac". The seats were white with a pink surround, but the white had silver thread that looked like a pattern. Maybe I'll print up a patterned decal for it then use that over the seat covers? Thanks for showing this. I hope to find the rest of the parts for mine that fell out of the box a couple weeks ago, then get this sealed until I can finish it. 

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Chris, hen you get it done, I'd love to see it. The white inset decals sound like a good idea.


----------



## harristotle

That is one hot Caddy, and I love the velocity stacks on the Dodge.


----------



## s.moe

Hey, Mike....How's it going, man??? Been working on any Engine's lately???


Scott.....'Ol Buddy....The Caddy and the 'LIL Red Wagon....Nice build's, bud....But then again I belive I already told you that.....lol Just had to say it again.....


----------



## harristotle

s.moe said:


> Hey, Mike....How's it going, man??? Been working on any Engine's lately???
> 
> 
> Scott.....'Ol Buddy....The Caddy and the 'LIL Red Wagon....Nice build's, bud....But then again I belive I already told you that.....lol Just had to say it again.....


Moe, it's been a LONG time. The last 10 months or so have been extremely busy with some big changes. I've finally had some time to get back building though. I made some progress with some engines that I'll try and post up tonight, and I've gotten back to really tackling the Boss 9 Deuce I was working on.


----------



## scottnkat

Mike, how you been, bud?? It's really nice to see you again. I'll be looking forward to seeing any new engines you've got, man. 

Moe, thanks again!


----------



## harristotle

scottnkat said:


> Mike, how you been, bud?? It's really nice to see you again. I'll be looking forward to seeing any new engines you've got, man.
> 
> Moe, thanks again!


Been good, just crazy busy. It's nice to have some time to finally join back up with you all here.


----------



## scottnkat

Many of us from a year or two ago are still here, but a few of us have moved on. I'm glad I stuck around to see you again. Glad to have you back.


----------



## harristotle

scottnkat said:


> Many of us from a year or two ago are still here, but a few of us have moved on. I'm glad I stuck around to see you again. Glad to have you back.


I've been going back through the car models, sci-fi, and military sections and have noticed that there's a few less people around. I really appreciate that and I'm glad to be back. I was just talking to the GF about how much fun it is to be back building. I didn't realize how much I enjoyed it until I got back to doing it. I'm glad you stuck around too :dude:


----------



## scottnkat

Just in time for Halloween, I finished up Elvira's '58 Macabre Mobilef


----------



## s.moe

SWEET......'Nuff said.....:lol: 

MOE


----------



## harristotle

I'm with Moe, great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I finished my 2002 Thunderbird. For anyone that didn't know, this is a snaf


----------



## scottnkat

Finally, here's a few pics with just the regular lighting but without the flash sf


----------



## Dyonisis

She's right! That's exactly what they look like. Great colour. I see now what rkoenn says about cheap looking chrome - the picture on the box looks like a toy. You've done this car true justice. Thanks for posting.

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you, Chris - I appreciate it


----------



## dge467

Nice clean build!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you! I appreciate it. I'm happy with how it came out, even being a snap kit


----------



## scottnkat

Here's a little something I did:

This is the Ford Cougar II from the Lindberg kit. This one started ref


----------



## scottnkat

Here's some features of the car:

The driver's door opens and the window rollf


----------



## dge467

Nice job! Details and paint are awesome! Some of those old IMC kits are tough to build. I think Testor's got the mold after them, now Lindberg released them.


----------



## rtbeuke

Scott, I never heard of using nail polish for the paint. Is there anything special you need to use for thinner or special technique? Is it durable? Really looks good on the Cougar!


----------



## scottnkat

Using nail polish is pretty simple. Just make sure that you have a good primer on there as most nail polish is a lacquer. I mix the nail polish with lacquer thinner in a 2:1 ration (two parts nail polish to one part lacquer thinner). You have to do multiple coats to build up the color (I think this one was six or seven color coats). It dries to the touch very fast and you can put the second coat on in a matter of minutes after the first. It does remain soft for a few days, however (as I found out when trying to clamp the door a few days after spraying). Once it has hardened, it is very durable and doesn't chip easily at all. A few weeks ago, I had pulled down a model I'd done a few months ago to work on. I had it sitting on the desk drying and was working on the current kit. I was using slipjaw pliers to open a bottle of paint, and I dropped the pliers on the older kit and they landed square on the hood - not a single mark. I run it out of a Paasche Talon and it works great.


----------



## rtbeuke

Thanks for the tips on using nail polish. I'll have to try it sometime!


----------



## scottnkat

Here's my latest NASCAR car. I found some decals online that gave me the basic layout of how I was going to do up the car and acted as an inspiration for this. I cannot for the life of me remember where I saw the decals or where they came from - If


----------



## dge467

Nice job! Very cool looking!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you. I did think it was rather unusual myself, and I like it.


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the Accurate Miniatures Corvette Grand Sport f


----------



## pejota

Love that engine!! Looks good!


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, pejota


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That looks dang nice, Scott!!!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks alot - I hope you're doing well, man


----------



## scottnkat

Well, here is the completed Accurate Miniatures Corvette Grand Sport. f


----------



## scottnkat

Here's some detail pics:
f


----------



## pejota

Damn!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## dge467

Nice build! It came out great!!!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, here's my version of Kurt Busch's 2012 COT car driven at Talladega. The kit started out as Dale Earnhardt, Jr's #88 2010 Chevy Impala kit. 
I added missing bars from the rollcage, wired the ignitionf


----------



## Sea-Donkey

Great job on the Vette engine.


----------



## dge467

Cool graphics on the Impala! Came out nice!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you, guys


----------



## scottnkat

This is my Monogram Bugatti EB110. This kit was missing parts, so I had to fabricate everything from the oil pan to some of the exhaust pipes. Well, I got right down to the end with this build, making the missing parts as needed - I get the body glued onto the chassis pan so everything is all tucked in nice and snug. Then I dropped the damn thing. 
With the chassis glued onto the body, I couldn't quite get in to put everythinf


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the engine looking through the rear window:
f


----------



## Pete McKay

Looks like some good stuff...I'll be checking in to see what's going on!!


----------



## dge467

Looks great! I've dropped a few soon after they were built! Luckily nothing cracked or chipped.


----------



## Dyonisis

scottnkat said:


> Here's some detail pics:
> 
> Here's the rear end cooler sitting on the body below the rear window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, with windows all around, you can't quite see everything inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the underside - it even included the fuel pumps in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, we have the obligatory underhood shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the engine from the side:


That blue with the white outside is KILLER!!! I love that look. 

I'm sorry about the Bugatti engine taking a dive. But that doesn't look that bad from the pictures. I would'nt worry about it - it's not that noticeable, and if you don't say anything no one else will notice either. I wouldn't have if you hadn't said anything about in this thread! That looks beautiful to me - like a well build woman that ANYONE can admire. 

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, guys


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I completed a Ferrari F50. Here's the pics:
dsf


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the engine shots:
df


----------



## Pete McKay

Which kit is that? I saw a real F40 once, never saw the F50 though. The F50 is the Enzo's grandfather I think.


----------



## scottnkat

Pete, this is the kit. fed that she wanted me to do this instead. What's a dad to do?


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, yeah. She should be lucky, not ever dad will buy her daughter a Ferrari.


----------



## dge467

Nice build!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, guys


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I am calling the Corvette done. This started off as an f


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the interior:f


----------



## nein-reis

Great work on the engine detail! Love it, what do you use for the coil wiring?


----------



## scottnkat

For the engine wiring, I just used jeweler's wire - it comes in a variety of colors and it will hold it's shape very easily.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I just completed the Hasegawa Jaguar XJ-S. Here's a summary of the build:
fpg[/IMG]


----------



## Dyonisis

I hate these cars, but the interior of that engine compartment looks great! Building cars for me is a blast!!!! 

......( '_')
..../""""""""""""\======░ ▒▓▓█D
/"""""""""""""""""""\
\[email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]_/

~ Chris​


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Chris. I had to make the firewall and brace as those two pieces were missing from the kit, but I'm glad you like how it came out, even if you don't like the car itself.


----------



## nein-reis

Nice Jag! If I had a kit missing that many pieces I would hide it somewhere and move on... I love your ingenuity!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, man. I've been going through my stash working on the open kits in the stash. It's always a surprise what I get or don't get as I don't allow myself to pick through to find something nice and easy. I have to pick it based solely on the subject matter, then I have to figure a way to make it work. Some have been simple like the Ferrari that was complete. Some have needed some parts from a donor like the pace car Corvette. Some have needed scratch-built parts like the Jag and the Bugatti. Some were missing parts that I worked without, such as the old Corvette I recently did. Heck, some were complete and I still made things for them like the Kurt Busch NASCAR. I am having fun and just building with what I have. There are times that I would love to tear open a nice new kit knowing that it would be complete and I was going to have a nice relaxing time on it, but not yet. I still have more open kits to clean out first.


----------



## scottnkat

I recently finished this up. Watching a friend's 24 hour build got my butt into geaf


----------



## scottnkat

It's funny how you miss some things until you take a picture. It's also funny how you missf


----------



## dge467

Looks great for a quickie! I personally like the looks of the car and always thought the front end was clean looking.


----------



## scottnkat

thanks much!


----------



## scottnkat

oops - double post


----------



## DOM-19

*Looks great*

Scott, car came out great , colors are great--dom


----------



## Vegar

Excellent work Scott


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Dom and Vegar!


----------



## Pete McKay

Very clean, nice build. This is the way to do it.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pete!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Love the Color Me Gone car.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Mo!!!


----------



## scottnkat

This is the Revell kit from years past. It started off pretty easy and simple. I decided to cut the doors
out and see if I could make them open and close since it almost seemed like the kit was meant to be that
way. Things were going well - I had the engine, suspension, and interior done - thef


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the interior looking through the one door that still opens:f


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I guess the Maserati was a bust. Can't say I blame anyone - like I said, it did get messed up. Oh well


----------



## scottnkat

I've been building all my open-box kits recently to clean up my stash so all I have left are sealed kits. This is a kit that I received from from a former member here. Upon opening it, I found that all the parts were there and nothing needed to bec


----------



## Pete McKay

Man I would love to have that engine to drop into an AMT Ranger pick-up. Nice build.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pete. The engine was really rather nicely molded and went together well


----------



## dge467

Nice build! Cool paint job!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you much


----------



## Pete McKay

Scott, went back and looked at that Maserati again, it wasn't a bust. A bust is one that winds up in the parts bin with half the parts still on the tree. Like my last '49 Merc with the Flintstone body. THAT was a bust.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pete.


----------



## scottnkat

This is my version of the '67 Petty GTX. All of my builds so far have been based on specific races, and the models have been decorated
to reflect this. For this car, there were a few different ways that the car was decorated (different stripes, different markings, different
sponsors, even different colored headlight covers). I decided to combine what I liked fd


----------



## dge467

That looks great, I like it! Nice work!


----------



## Pete McKay

Is that the one he rolled at Darlington after taking a chunk out of the inside wall?


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you, dge467!!

Pete, that was in 1970 in the Rebel400, if I remember correctly. This one would be the '66 that they re-skinned as a '67, then went on to win 27 times that year - 10 in a row.


----------



## scottnkat

This is my copy of Wendell Scott's 1969 Torino. I was going to build a copy of my d


----------



## t_stew78

Really like your old stock cars, awesome details!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much!


----------



## scottnkat

Here's my '64 Mustang Pace Car. This kit was opened and missing a few pieces and the windshield was rather scratched. The door handles came from the spare parts bin and I had to make one of the arm rests. I added flocking for the carpeting, and I drilled out the air cleaned


----------



## scottnkat

A couple more pics:d


----------



## dge467

It looks great! Nice job putting it all together.


----------



## t_stew78

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, guys - I appreciate it


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That thing is fantastic, Scott! What scale is it?

Mo


----------



## scottnkat

Mo, it's the 1:24 scale Monogram Mustang kit. Thanks


----------



## rtbeuke

Scott, the finish on this Mustang has a very appropriate scale shine to it for the time period of the car. Did you use or do anything special to achieve it?


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much. When I was done painting and putting the decals on, I covered it with one single coat of Future. With only one coat, it gave it a shine, but not a super-reflective shine.


----------



## scottnkat

Red Byron was the first NASCAR Champion. During WW2, his leg was shattered by shrapnel and he had to wear a brace. He had to create an apparatus to bolt his brace to the clutch in order to drive, but even with this handicap, he gained enough points to win the first d


----------



## t_stew78

Very nice, really like the black and white wheels!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much!


----------



## dge467

Very cool! Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much


----------



## scottnkat

oops - double post - sorry


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I finished another one. This is my version of a car that was driven by Ritchie Petty (Maurice's son). He only drove four races. He made his debut at the first Talladega race of the 1993 season. He crashed at Talladega later in the season.d


----------



## scottnkat

Here's some more pics:
d


----------



## Pete McKay

I always liked the AMT kits better than the Monogram. It seemed to me that the engraved details like the roll cage padding and the engines were better. And of course the opening trunk was always nice. I used to cut out the wheel backs from the rim part and the axle mount so the disk brakes would show through, it was easier with the AMT than the RMX.


----------



## scottnkat

Yep, the kit wasn't bad, Pete. This was the first AMT kit I'd tried. While the AMT kit did seem to have better looking brakes and engine, I prefer the body shape of the Revell/Monogram offerings better - this one just seems "off", but I can't quite explain exactly what is wrong with the shape (except for the B pillars being too skinny).


----------



## dge467

You are building some great looking kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much. I'm having fun, that's for sure, and I'm learning new things and trying different ways of doing things with almost each build, so that's cool.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I finished up a Dodge Viper. This kit was not missing any parts, so it was built straight from the box. I did add the decals to make it into the pace car, but that's the only change made to this kit. Sometimes it's nice to just do a kit straight from the box without having d


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the interior:

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Scottnkat/media/Completed%20builds/Q2%202013d


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I guess nobody really cared for the Viper. Okay, on to the next one...d


----------



## Pete McKay

Scott, looks like this section has really dropped off lately, almost no traffic. I wouldn't put it down to anyone not liking your stuff, it's just that there are very few visitors right now. Same thing with YouTube too, I got up to 100 subscribers really fast then it slowed way down. On my other channel I for nearly 250 before it started slowing down. You're doing good work, there's just not a lot of people seeing it because of things like school finals, vacations coming up, etc.


----------



## scottnkat

Yeah, Pete, it has gotten slower here lately. I guess you're right. Well, I'll continue to post here anyway. BTW, I do like your youtube videos. Thanks for doing those


----------



## Pete McKay

No problem. The current project is requiring some research. I do about 2 hours of reading for every hour of building it seems.


----------



## dge467

Great job on the both of them! I like the Bee a lot!


----------



## moparz65

Love that SuperBee...great color...nice work!


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, guys. It was kinda fun and my daughter loves this car.


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the Lindberg version of this classic car. To put it mildly, this kit sucks. Panels would not line up, the engine was comprised of two parts, and it was just overall rather poor. I ended up grinding down the engine heads, installing spark plugs, using wire to make plug wires, usd


----------



## Pete McKay

My neighbor when I was a kid had a Cord, it was a noisy thing and didn't seem to run very well. When he died his son got the car, restored it and I believe still has it to this day. I have to wonder what it's worth now.


----------



## scottnkat

I bet it's worth alot more than it sold for new, Pete!


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm sure. It had a small block Chevy as well come to think of it, but it had all of the Cord plumbing.


----------



## DOM-19

*Cord*

Scott, great looking job ,interior -paint & dash looks great


----------



## scottnkat

thanks, Dom


----------



## scottnkat

I have finished this Monte Carlo kit. The kit was missing the window glass, but a kind gentleman from a NASCAR board had an extra set of windows that he sent to me. The rear glass was broken when I received it, but I made due - heck, the windows were free and I am never gonna complain about gettid


----------



## scottnkat

Here's a pic showing the updated seat:
d


----------



## Pete McKay

very clean build.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pete!


----------



## scottnkat

In my continuing efforts to complete all of my open-box builds so I have no more open-box kits, here's the Ford Mustang II concept car by Lindberg. The kit was not too bad and it wasn't missing any parts, so that was a bonus after some of the kits I've been doing lately.d


----------



## scottnkat

This was an old kit that I received as a gift. This car fought me from the very beginning when putting together the chassis. It was also missing a couple of pieces, the most obvious one being one of the rear taillights. I had lost my inspiration to complete this one before I wasd


----------



## dge467

Nice builds! Always enjoy looking at your work!


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much. Hoping to have something new to show here in just a few days.


----------



## scottnkat

time for a new page...


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the Monkeemobile. I thought for sure that it was missing parts when Id


----------



## rtbeuke

Very nice Scott! I agree the tan looks much better than white.


----------



## scottnkat

Thank you very much


----------



## scottnkat

Here's the Lotus Esprit that I just finished. This is another one of those open-box kits that I'm trying to get through. The only thing missing from this kit was a piece of glass, but I was able to cut the window from clear styrene, so it wasn't too bad. Other than that, the only other thd


----------



## scottnkat

Sorry I haven't posted anything in a while, but I've been working on something that's been taking me a bit. I started with a '66 two-door Parklane as shown here:
d


----------



## dge467

Nice builds again! Looking forward to seeing the progress of your conversion!


----------



## scottnkat

Well, I decided to build an old car in the style of a hot rod. Normally, I prefer the older-style stock look, butd


----------



## scottnkat

Here's my Mercury Monterey. This was modeled after my very first car. This started as a '66 Parklane. I removed all the Parklane trim, filled in the two-door seams, sanded off the door handles because they'd be in the wrong place, re-scribed the body to make it a four-door, cut off d


----------



## whiskeyrat

Nice! How did you make the spark lug wires and fuel line for the Monterey?


----------



## scottnkat

The fuel line is jewelery wire. I drilled small holes in the fuel pump and carbs and ran it to there. The plug wires are a Preston pre-wired distributor. I simply drilled out one hole for the distributor and eight small holes for the wire. Cut some slightly larger wire insulation to act as spark plug boots and glued it in.


----------



## scottnkat

12345


----------

